# Vegas Bash??



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 8, 2006)

Can someone give me a web site for info? 

And if you've been please tell us what it's like? Is it mostly singles ?

Thanks


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 8, 2006)

Here it is: http://www.bbwnetwork.com/vegas/vegasmain.html

I would love to go someday - sounds like a good time.


----------



## missaf (Feb 8, 2006)

This is the last one in the Stardust, as it's being imploded I think at the end of this year. If you want a cheap cheap cheap hotel and 24/7 BBW fun, this is the year to go.


----------



## BBWMoon (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm definately going!!!! It will be my first Vegas Bash...


----------



## toni (Feb 8, 2006)

do those prices on the website also include hotel? does anyone know?


----------



## missaf (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the hotel is separate, but Stardust you can get rooms for as low as 39.99 if I remember right?


----------



## mybluice (Feb 8, 2006)

There is a charge for the bash itself which I believe is broken into 2 categories either a 6 day or a 3 day event package and then the hotel is a separate charge.
There is a link for the hotel in the Vegas Bash website and they have a code you use when reserving your rooms....they had 3 different prices when I booked, but I think the cheapest ones are already gone. Also, I couldn't get the website to book the hotel to work, so I called their 800 # and gave them the code to book my room!


----------



## toni (Feb 8, 2006)

where do u find the code?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 8, 2006)

toni said:


> where do u find the code?




It's near the top of this page: http://www.bbwnetwork.com/vegas/location.html


----------



## mybluice (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.bbwnetwork.com/vegas/vegasmain.html

Here is the link to the Vegas Bash, you can find the "code" for the hotel when you click on the Location....this way you can find out everything you want to know about it or here is the "code" itself 'bbwnet'


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 8, 2006)

very off topic question: why are these parties always called bashes?


----------



## toni (Feb 8, 2006)

THANKS guys, I see it now I will give them a call tomorrow. Has anyone ever been before? How is the male population at this thing?


----------



## Buffie (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I am sooooo there! Watch out Vegas!!! LOL Can't wait to meet y'all!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 8, 2006)

toni said:


> THANKS guys, I see it now I will give them a call tomorrow. Has anyone ever been before? How is the male population at this thing?



Don't go for the men... just go to have fun. That's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 8, 2006)

Tragdor said:


> very off topic question: why are these parties always called bashes?




Generally a party or an event is a night event, one night. A bash usually means a multi-day/night event.


----------



## Cat (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go again. I haven't been in a few years. Maybe I'll just skip the "bash" portion and hang out in the lobby with the rest of the non-paying lurkers.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 9, 2006)

Man, at this pace I am going to charge the "bbwnetwork" for promotional services. :bow:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 9, 2006)

Cat said:


> I'm gonna have to go again. I haven't been in a few years. Maybe I'll just skip the "bash" portion and hang out in the lobby with the rest of the non-paying lurkers.



Last year or perhaps earlier in Dimensions chat I remember discussion about going to the Vegas Bash without attending the official bash activities. These people didn't go to hang out in the lobby and lurk, but I believe they attended or hosted unofficial room parties or other activities. I think someone hosted a party at a nearby club even. Did I hear that correctly? What kinds of unofficial bbw activities might there be to attend?

I ask this because if my boyfriend and I decide to go, I think we're more likely to pay for the 3 day bash package rather than the 5 day. I didn't think attending was a possibility due to the expense, but I found an airline today that has a fare of $150 round trip - http://www.allegiantair.com/ and it makes me think perhaps the trip would be possible.

Thanks for any info


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2006)

Cat said:


> I'm gonna have to go again. I haven't been in a few years. Maybe I'll just skip the "bash" portion and hang out in the lobby with the rest of the non-paying lurkers.




That's what I did my last time there... I had a blast. LOL


----------



## Cat (Feb 9, 2006)

There's always lurkers in the lobbies of the hotels that host the events. Not sure if they are just there to lurk and watch or if they're cheap or what. 

For sure there will be a lot of private room parties. I've hosted a few over the years. Typically I order pizza-in and just invite people randomly that I know. Never did that at the Vegas bash though. 

I know some folks make room parties more 'official' by printing up invites to hand out, etc. Some room parties I've heard about are X-rated and NC-17, at least. So be aware! There's always something for everyone, whether you're seeking G rated or X. 

Other non-official bash stuff --- trips around the city in which you're visiting. This one being in Vegas, there's lots of stuff to see. No doubt you'll have more than enough non-bash stuff to keep yourself busy.


----------



## Cat (Feb 9, 2006)

If we get enough people from Dim to go, maybe someone ought to host a Dim room party!


----------



## Cat (Feb 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> That's what I did my last time there... I had a blast. LOL



Did you gamble your bash fee's, AM?? ;-)


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2006)

Cat said:


> If we get enough people from Dim to go, maybe someone ought to host a Dim room party!



I would love that, as most of the other "private" parties are not quite my speed or scene... if ya know what'I'm'sayin.....


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2006)

Cat said:


> Did you gamble your bash fee's, AM?? ;-)



All that and then some! LOL - the bash fee was my gambling budget *per day* last time I was there.


----------



## Cat (Feb 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I would love that, as most of the other "private" parties are not quite my speed or scene... if ya know what'I'm'sayin.....



*All I'm sayin' is PARTY IN AM's ROOM!!! WOOOOHOOO! *

*ahem* That's if'n ya wanna...


----------



## Cat (Feb 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> All that and then some! LOL - the bash fee was my gambling budget *per day* last time I was there.




Wow! I don't think I've ever gambled more than 200 in an entire trip to Vegas. If I start to lose (which, of course, I never do.  ), I get tight fisted pretty quickly.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2006)

Cat said:


> Wow! I don't think I've ever gambled more than 200 in an entire trip to Vegas. If I start to lose (which, of course, I never do.  ), I get tight fisted pretty quickly.



I'm a degenerate. 

And party in who's room?? I'm not even positive I'm going!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 9, 2006)

Cat said:


> If we get enough people from Dim to go, maybe someone ought to host a Dim room party!



I used to do that at all the NAAFA conventions and regional gatherings....

I miss those days!


----------



## Cat (Feb 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm a degenerate.
> 
> And party in who's room?? I'm not even positive I'm going!!



Dang. How are we going to have a party in your room or otherwise without you! *pout*


----------



## Cat (Feb 9, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I used to do that at all the NAAFA conventions and regional gatherings....
> 
> I miss those days!



You had the best room parties, SVS! Always the best munchies and chatter!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 9, 2006)

*CAN'T.......SAY.......IT......NOT.......SURE..........WE'RE.........GOING.......*

PARTY IN OUR ROOM!!! (if we go)

Wayne's gonna kill me!! LOL


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 9, 2006)

Ohhhhh Dim room party--great idea


----------



## Jes (Feb 9, 2006)

People, I'm hosting a Dim Party in MY room *tonight*

(8 pm or after, I'm hitting the gym after work, FYI)

C'mon down...or up...or over! whohhoooo!


----------



## ThickChick72 (Feb 9, 2006)

I would but I live FAAAAR away.


----------



## mybluice (Feb 9, 2006)

Actually I think MisticalMisty and MrsSunGoddess are planning a DIM get together at the bash.......


----------



## missaf (Feb 9, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> *CAN'T.......SAY.......IT......NOT.......SURE..........WE'RE.........GOING.......*
> 
> PARTY IN OUR ROOM!!! (if we go)
> 
> Wayne's gonna kill me!! LOL



I wonder if Sandie and Wayne are having one of THOSE parties ;-)


----------



## missaf (Feb 9, 2006)

mybluice said:


> Actually I think MisticalMisty and MrsSunGoddess are planning a DIM get together at the bash.......



We were talking about a BHM Board meet up at the bash too, if the WHOLE board would get involved, I think that'd be awesome! I know Jeannie said she wouldn't go unless alotta Dim people went.


----------



## Shyly (Feb 10, 2006)

Dorky question but, I am quite shy with groups of new people, and I'm wondering how welcoming the crowd is and how easy it is to meet and talk to new people. I had a tough time at NAAFA in August, which was my first conference of any kind. Any experiences/ideas/suggestions to share for shy newbies contemplating going?


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 10, 2006)

I just paid my registration fee *and* ordered a new bikini...can I start packing now?? 

Shyly....you should come! I'll be new to the bash, too, but I know that there will be many Dim people attending,and I have a feeling that everyone will be very welcoming! I'm excited about meeting all of my Dim friends, and hopefully you'll be one of them!


----------



## Cat (Feb 10, 2006)

Shyly said:


> Dorky question but, I am quite shy with groups of new people, and I'm wondering how welcoming the crowd is and how easy it is to meet and talk to new people. I had a tough time at NAAFA in August, which was my first conference of any kind. Any experiences/ideas/suggestions to share for shy newbies contemplating going?



I don't think it's any harder to strike up a conversation at a fat event than anywhere else. After all, just 'cuz we're all fat, doesn't mean we have a lot in common beyond that. 

That being said, at the Vegas bashes that I've attended there are is a lot of "cliquishness" because so many people have been to these things every year and know each other from the IRC channels from which the BBWnetwork was formed. Breakin' in there is a bit tricky, BUT, (There's always a big BUT!) there are LOTS of nooBs around with whom you can chat. 

To easily meet new people, make sure you go to the seminars or just sit near some people in the lobby and strike up a wee chat. There will likely be lots of people from Dim who will recognize you or whom you will recognize. Strike up a convo with them too. Keep on chattin' around until you click with someone. You just never know with whom you might click until you try!!


----------



## Cat (Feb 10, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I just paid my registration fee *and* ordered a new bikini...can I start packing now??
> 
> Shyly....you should come! I'll be new to the bash, too, but I know that there will be many Dim people attending,and I have a feeling that everyone will be very welcoming! I'm excited about meeting all of my Dim friends, and hopefully you'll be one of them!



Awesome, JoyJoy! I'm sure you'll have fun!! 
If'n I make it, I'll keep an eye out for ya. 

Oh, and ....Shyly...you've already got someone to find!


----------



## Cat (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh, and don't forget the party in Sandie's room!?! Then there's the party in AM's room, too! A week full of room parties with Dim folk!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 10, 2006)

Cat said:


> Oh, and don't forget the party in Sandie's room!?! Then there's the party in AM's room, too! A week full of room parties with Dim folk!!



Das right Dogs - PAR_TAY in our room!! It will be one of *THOSE* parites too!!

SOCKS OPTIONAL BABAY:shocked: :shocked: 

WE know how to party hard. We may even have 2 kinds of soda! Woo Hoo!!

Das right -- Das Right -- we bad!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 10, 2006)

Shyly said:


> Dorky question but, I am quite shy with groups of new people, and I'm wondering how welcoming the crowd is and how easy it is to meet and talk to new people. I had a tough time at NAAFA in August, which was my first conference of any kind. Any experiences/ideas/suggestions to share for shy newbies contemplating going?



Shyly sweetheart you look for someone from Dimensions and hang with them. Or I will let you know if Wayne and I are definately going and you can hang with us. K? You know the sweet woman on my Yahoo Paul Delacroix list - Mindi?? She is going you could hook up with her too. I could hook you up with her if you want.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 10, 2006)

Shyly said:


> Dorky question but, I am quite shy with groups of new people, and I'm wondering how welcoming the crowd is and how easy it is to meet and talk to new people. I had a tough time at NAAFA in August, which was my first conference of any kind. Any experiences/ideas/suggestions to share for shy newbies contemplating going?




I was thinking the same thing Shyly, I'm glad you posted this. I am quite shy too, so look for me and we can be shy together.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 10, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Das right Dogs - PAR_TAY in our room!! It will be one of *THOSE* parites too!!
> 
> SOCKS OPTIONAL BABAY:shocked: :shocked:
> 
> ...


Yup - it'll be one of THOSE parties.....


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2006)

Cat said:


> Oh, and don't forget the party in Sandie's room!?! Then there's the party in AM's room, too! A week full of room parties with Dim folk!!



Wouldja stop?? People are going to think I didn't invite them and I might not even be there!! lol


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 13, 2006)

I thought it would be fun to have a dim "meet and greet" at the bash along with a gathering or two, lots of newbies this year.

Lynne


----------



## moonvine (Feb 14, 2006)

Shyly said:


> Dorky question but, I am quite shy with groups of new people, and I'm wondering how welcoming the crowd is and how easy it is to meet and talk to new people. I had a tough time at NAAFA in August, which was my first conference of any kind. Any experiences/ideas/suggestions to share for shy newbies contemplating going?



Shyly! I wish I was going to be there, I'd so hang out with you!

I think you owe me an email


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 14, 2006)

MrsSunGoddess said:


> I thought it would be fun to have a dim "meet and greet" at the bash along with a gathering or two, lots of newbies this year.
> 
> Lynne




I think that would be a great Idea. Im in.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 14, 2006)

MrsSunGoddess said:


> I thought it would be fun to have a dim "meet and greet" at the bash along with a gathering or two, lots of newbies this year.
> 
> Lynne


 
I'll help you out with it, too! See you there!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay, I'm definately going. Flight/room booked. 

Now, who else is REALLY going,... not just "Well, I'd like to, maybe, if and then, and it might.... "

I want to know. Spill it.


----------



## missaf (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm still wondering if I can get the time off... Will try if anyone wants to see my fat ass in a swimsuit there


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 17, 2006)

missaf said:


> I'm still wondering if I can get the time off... Will try if anyone wants to see my fat ass in a swimsuit there



Okay, I'll take that for now.  

Anyone else??????? C'mon folks. I think I have winter blahs, I know it's a way off, but I'm excited now.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 17, 2006)

Going 

Woo Hoo !!!!!


----------



## rainyday (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm going, AM. Going to skip the dances and do my own thing at night probably, but I'll be there hanging with the girls in the day.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 17, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Going
> 
> Woo Hoo !!!!!



Yay!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 17, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I'm going, AM. Going to skip the dances and do my own thing at night probably, but I'll be there hanging with the girls in the day.



Cool beans girl. I don't know if we're actually doing the bash either, we'll decide later.... but last time I was there, I didn't do the events and had a lovely time just being there at the same time.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 17, 2006)

I am seriously considering going...


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I am seriously considering going...



If you do, will I still see you two weeks later??? Say yes.


----------



## missaf (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll go, but I doubt I'll pay for the bash, too. Rainy and I can hang out


----------



## MWBBWFanMan (Feb 17, 2006)

I am paid and booked and looking forward to going and meeting bunches of you! I just have to. My brain is making me go and I can't stop it... What could possibly be more fun than a weekend of booze, babes, and betting??? I'm just hoping I don't have a coronary event while in the confines of the swimming pool areas, or anywhere else for that matter. 
I cant wait! THis will be so much fun


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> If you do, will I still see you two weeks later??? Say yes.



What's 2 wks later? The convention?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> What's 2 wks later? The convention?




Well, nothing in stone yet, but yes,... in theory. Up here.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, nothing in stone yet, but yes,... in theory. Up here.



Awesome. Yes, I will be there. THAT is in stone.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 22, 2006)

MWBBWFanMan said:


> I am paid and booked and looking forward to going and meeting bunches of you! I just have to. My brain is making me go and I can't stop it... What could possibly be more fun than a weekend of booze, babes, and betting??? I'm just hoping I don't have a coronary event while in the confines of the swimming pool areas, or anywhere else for that matter.
> I cant wait! THis will be so much fun


 
You'd better find me there, Bill, or I'll have to come and hunt you down!


----------



## Buffie (Feb 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I'll take that for now.
> 
> Anyone else??????? C'mon folks. I think I have winter blahs, I know it's a way off, but I'm excited now.



Mark down 3 more... One Porn Girl, One Mr. Porn Girl and One Honorary Porn Girl. (Translation: Me, Max and Misse.)

Can't wait to see all of yas. (The "Porn Girl" comment is a joke meant in good spirit... btw. Just having some naughty fun and trying to make AnnMarie do a spit-take on her computer screen.)

Purrrrs,
~Buffie


----------



## GoddessPatty (Feb 23, 2006)

Im all registered and have a suite booked poolside. So count me in for any and all parties. Im there from July 24th thru the 31st. Find me people. And my suite is available for any Dim parties you want to host.
Vegas here I come!!!

Goddess Patty


----------



## MWBBWFanMan (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Joy No reason to hunt me down....I'm thinking the pool sounds like a nice venue. I love the idea of having a Dimchat get together. I'm going alone, so I got nothing planned as of yet cept the Dances...

It'll be great to meet ya and give you my "bbw-test" hug!!! 
Bill


----------



## MWBBWFanMan (Feb 23, 2006)

GoddessPatty said:


> Im all registered and have a suite booked poolside. So count me in for any and all parties. Im there from July 24th thru the 31st. Find me people. And my suite is available for any Dim parties you want to host.
> Vegas here I come!!!
> 
> Goddess Patty



I love the idea Patty Would you be opposed to being the chairperson of the party committee? What needs to be done? Just pick a time and place? I gotta feeling no matter where ya'll are, it'll be fun


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2006)

Okay, I'm back again.... who else has finalized their plans?? 

We're there the 23rd through 31st (Heather, John, and myself) and the only thing we're definately doing so far is the Mansion Party - already got our tickets and we're VIPs - oh yeah.


So... Who's ready to join us, and Buffie... you guys MUST do the Mansion with us - ya hear me?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I'm back again.... who else has finalized their plans??
> 
> We're there the 23rd through 31st (Heather, John, and myself) and the only thing we're definately doing so far is the Mansion Party - already got our tickets and we're VIPs - oh yeah.
> 
> ...



I'm definitely going..staying monday to sunday and Lynne and I are planning a dim chat meet and greet...hopefully we'll have it all figured out soon.


----------



## missaf (Apr 6, 2006)

That mansion... looks... COOL!


----------



## Cat (Apr 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I'm back again.... who else has finalized their plans??
> 
> We're there the 23rd through 31st (Heather, John, and myself) and the only thing we're definately doing so far is the Mansion Party - already got our tickets and we're VIPs - oh yeah.
> 
> ...



Looks swanky, AM. And to be a VIP, too. Well, you were always a VIP in my book...even before you got tickets.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 6, 2006)

Alright, now that hubby has just obtained employment again after surgery, we may actually make Vegas this year! Probably go from Thursday-Sunday, but maybe I can talk him into the Mansion party, it sounds swell!

Hope to make it and see all of you!

Stacie


----------



## Emma (Apr 7, 2006)

I really really really wish I could go. Now all I need to do is win some money LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 7, 2006)

Cat said:


> Looks swanky, AM. And to be a VIP, too. Well, you were always a VIP in my book...even before you got tickets.



Hee hee, thanks Cat.  I had to pay for the VIP upgrade, but I'll pretend it was just handed out... LOL


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 8, 2006)

I'll be there! From the 25th-1st. A full week. (And I ordered a new bikini too!)

I look forward to meeting so many of you! YAY! I'm so excited!


----------



## Buffie (Apr 10, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I'm back again.... who else has finalized their plans??
> 
> We're there the 23rd through 31st (Heather, John, and myself) and the only thing we're definately doing so far is the Mansion Party - already got our tickets and we're VIPs - oh yeah.
> 
> ...



Heck yes, count me in. Can't speak for Misse or Max, but I'm guessing they'll tag along.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 10, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Heck yes, count me in. Can't speak for Misse or Max, but I'm guessing they'll tag along.




Okay, make sure you check the link and get tickets... it's advance buy, and you want to be VIPs if you can... so get on the stick, NOW!


----------



## missaf (May 16, 2006)

Anyone going that would like to split the cost of their room for the week or part of the week? I'd hate to get a room all to myself somewheres when someone wouldn't mind sharing the cost


----------



## moonvine (May 16, 2006)

missaf said:


> Anyone going that would like to split the cost of their room for the week or part of the week? I'd hate to get a room all to myself somewheres when someone wouldn't mind sharing the cost



Are you an extrovert or something? 

*suspicious look*

*hugs her room all to herself*


----------



## missaf (May 16, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Are you an extrovert or something?
> 
> *suspicious look*
> 
> *hugs her room all to herself*



Usually, no  I'm normally very shy, but when it comes to saving money, I'll try whatever I can


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I'm back again.... who else has finalized their plans??
> 
> We're there the 23rd through 31st (Heather, John, and myself) and the only thing we're definately doing so far is the Mansion Party - already got our tickets and we're VIPs - oh yeah.
> 
> ...




Looking forward to meeting you there Ann Marie!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 16, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Last year or perhaps earlier in Dimensions chat I remember discussion about going to the Vegas Bash without attending the official bash activities. These people didn't go to hang out in the lobby and lurk, but I believe they attended or hosted unofficial room parties or other activities. I think someone hosted a party at a nearby club even. Did I hear that correctly? What kinds of unofficial bbw activities might there be to attend?
> 
> I ask this because if my boyfriend and I decide to go, I think we're more likely to pay for the 3 day bash package rather than the 5 day. I didn't think attending was a possibility due to the expense, but I found an airline today that has a fare of $150 round trip - http://www.allegiantair.com/ and it makes me think perhaps the trip would be possible.
> 
> Thanks for any info




My fiance is throwing a BBW Mansion Party, you can get info here 
http://www.ultimatebbwvegasparty.com/

A ton of tickets have already sold and there is some awesome entertainment lined up for the event as well. Free shuttles from the strip and back to the strip when you go home. All you can drink! 

Ella


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 1, 2006)

OK, it looks like there is a real good chance I'm going to make it. So who's going for sure? Here's who I see from this thread:


BBWMoon
mybluice
Buffie
AnnMarie
Heather & John
JoyJoy
MrsSunGoddess
BigSexy920
rainyday
missaf
MissStacie & Hubby
MWBBWFanMan
GoddessPatty
MisticalMisty

Anyone else? And is everyone buying the event package? 

And who is going to the Mansion Party?


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 1, 2006)

I want to go so bad it hurts....I hope to make it to a Vegas Bash some year. I cant wait to hear all the bash stories. 
Stacey


----------



## rainyday (Jun 1, 2006)

Buying the event package. Not going to the mansion party. And I'm PMing you a link that will give you an answer, SVS.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Buying the event package. Not going to the mansion party. And I'm PMing you a link that will give you an answer, SVS.



Thanks so much, rainy! Can't wait to meet you. 

I hope my plans don't fall through!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm definitely going..bought the event package and am not going to the mansion party..

I'm a little nervous I'm going to be a fuddy duddy..I've been having some serious headaches..*sigh*


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm going, have no idea about event pacakge yet.... Heather and John and I ARE going to the mansion party.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 1, 2006)

AM, I think if you want to swim you have to buy it. I think I read that without a stamp or bracelet or whatever you won't be able to get into the pool.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> AM, I think if you want to swim you have to buy it. I think I read that without a stamp or bracelet or whatever you won't be able to get into the pool.




I hope you mean for the night time pool parties... because I can't imagine restricted pool access during the day??


----------



## rainyday (Jun 1, 2006)

Here, check this out. Read clear down to the bottom of the first post.

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=1121041


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 1, 2006)

It's the first time that the bash has the pool all to themselves..I hope others who are planning on going and not buying the package realize it!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm assuming the pool has steps, and not just ladders?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 1, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm assuming the pool has steps, and not just ladders?


I really have no idea..they have a pic posted if you follow that link Rainy provided..but you can't really tell.

Edited to add that I put a message on their board asking if it had steps..I'll let you know if they reply


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 2, 2006)

Okay, read it all... and yup, certainly seems no package, no Villa pool swimming.... talked to Heather anyway, and she wants packages... so not an issue. 

*grumble*


----------



## Cinda (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, there are steps to the pool. also snack bar and drinking water fountain and hot tub . advice was to wear pool shoes or flip flops and dont touch pool railing without a towel or you'll burn yourself.

I'll be there from 7/24 to 8/1


----------



## Emma (Jun 2, 2006)

I want to go even more now coz it's the same place where some of the film the stand was filmed.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 2, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I want to go even more now coz it's the same place where some of the film the stand was filmed.




Vegas is a great town. You should definitely try to go sometime.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, it looks like there is a real good chance I'm going to make it. So who's going for sure? Here's who I see from this thread:
> 
> 
> BBWMoon
> ...



Add me to the list! I should arrive late in the evening on Thursday. I'm certain I will arrive too late to go to the Mansion party.

I wasn't going to pay for the package either but it looks like everyone else is and I want to hang with everyone so I think I may just have to. I'm concerned that I wont be able to get into the Vendor's Showcase unless I pay for the package. Does anyone know if this is true?

Is Nancy coming SVS?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 2, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm assuming the pool has steps, and not just ladders?




I'm going to Vegas also. Buying the event package. No to the mansion. I arrive Monday the 24th around 9:30 so if anyone wants to share a taxi ride to the hotel or shuttle together, give me a holler.

Also I asked about the pool and I was told they yes, there are steps and a handrail (that gets very hot apparently).

edited to add: whups didn't see Cinda's post. I was too excited to reply to a question I knew the answer to. haha.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 2, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> Looking forward to meeting you there Ann Marie!



Just saw this Ella, I can't keep up with anything lately... but yes, looking forward to meeting you there!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 2, 2006)

OK, Here's a revised list:


BBWMoon
mybluice
Buffie
AnnMarie
Heather & John
JoyJoy
MrsSunGoddess
BigSexy920
rainyday
missaf
MissStacie & Hubby
MWBBWFanMan
GoddessPatty
MisticalMisty
LillyBBBW
ValentineBBW

Since I am a big chicken and need to know everything before I attempt to tackle it, I have some questions I'd like to ask of other SSBBWs who have been there.

First, how is it getting around in Vegas? I know it will be horribly hot. Are taxi's the best way to get around? Or a rental car? Or shuttles?

Does there have to be a lot of walking?

I want to see some of the sights, the other casinos and spectacles (lol) but not sure what will be within my range of abilities. I can't walk a great deal without sitting frequently to rest. And steps are tough for me, although I can do them if there is a railing.

Anyone have any "don't miss" recommendations of places to go/things to see?

Any and all suggestions, input, warnings, etc. are gratefully welcome.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 2, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Is Nancy coming SVS?



No, she can't make it. But she will be at the convention!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 2, 2006)

I think if some of us bigger gals wanted to share a cab..then I would totally be on that like white on rice.

Personally..I've seen it all..and it looks much better at night..and not only that..it's loads cooler..I thought it would be cool if several of us rented a limo for a few hours one of the earlier nights before all the activities get started...

I'd definitely go to the old strip..I've yet to go..this will be my third trip and I'll be damned if I don't get there..lol

there is a lot of walking..but I haven't been since they continued the train..

Humm..I'm not sure if I've been much help..lol..

feel free to pm me if you want


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, Here's a revised list:
> 
> 
> BBWMoon
> ...



the last time I was in Vegas I tagged along with someone who had a rental car. Personally I think cabbing it is cheaper than having a rental car and having to worry about parking and such. The downfall of cabbing it though is being able to find one. It's not like NYC where you can just stick out your leg and thumb it, you have to have someone call one for you or a guy in front of the hotel gets one for you and you have to grease his palm for it. I suggest finding the telephone number to a good taxi service and carrying a cell phone with the number on speed dial. 

Also rented a scooter from "Scoot a round" for my roommate. They drop it off at the hotel for you and pick it up at the end of your stay. It comes in handy because some of the hotels are HUGE and you could wear yourself out just trying to go from the front to the back. If you want to go see the Bellagio at night I would recommend a scooter or even a portable chair. There are no benches or places to sit last I was there, it's a long time standing around waiting and cruel torture if the sun is high. In fact, I don't recall there being too much seating situated around Vegas and nearly wept when we found seats at the food court in the Venetian. Lot of standing, lot of walking. Vegas not an accommodating environment for lazy fat girls like me so I would recommend a scooter if you want to make the most of your trip.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 2, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I think if some of us bigger gals wanted to share a cab..then I would totally be on that like white on rice.
> 
> Personally..I've seen it all..and it looks much better at night..and not only that..it's loads cooler..I thought it would be cool if several of us rented a limo for a few hours one of the earlier nights before all the activities get started...
> 
> ...



Thanks, Misty. I love the limo idea but I won't be there till Weds. nite (if I make it.)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 2, 2006)

I've been to vegas twice and never had a hard time finding a taxi..usually..they are the front of the casinos..and not just a couple..a whole line of them!

I'm driving..but I'm not moving my car after parking..I hate driving in Vegas..no fun at all..


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 2, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> the last time I was in Vegas I tagged along with someone who had a rental car. Personally I think cabbing it is cheaper than having a rental car and having to worry about parking and such. The downfall of cabbing it though is being able to find one. It's not like NYC where you can just stick out your leg and thumb it, you have to have someone call one for you or a guy in front of the hotel gets one for you and you have to grease his palm for it. I suggest finding the telephone number to a good taxi service and carrying a cell phone with the number on speed dial.
> 
> Also rented a scooter from "Scoot a round" for my roommate. They drop it off at the hotel for you and pick it up at the end of your stay. It comes in handy because some of the hotels are HUGE and you could wear yourself out just trying to go from the front to the back. If you want to go see the Bellagio at night I would recommend a scooter or even a portable chair. There are no benches or places to sit last I was there, it's a long time standing around waiting and cruel torture if the sun is high. In fact, I don't recall there being too much seating situated around Vegas and nearly wept when we found seats at the food court in the Venetian. Lot of standing, lot of walking. Vegas not an accommodating environment for lazy fat girls like me so I would recommend a scooter if you want to make the most of your trip.



Great stuff here, Lilly. Thanks. The scooter idea is brilliant. Is it possible to "scoot" from casino to casino? If not, how would I get it to the places I want to see?

And thanks for the cab tip. This is very helpful!!

Looking forward to seeing you there


----------



## missaf (Jun 3, 2006)

Not sure which days I'll be there yet, working on details. I will have my little car, though.

Renting a scooter is a good idea, so is sharing cabs. The minivan cabs are roomy and comfortable. The SUV cabs are REALLY hard to get in and out of IMO. 

I use valet everywhere I go, because it's tip only. I'd rather have the convenience of door to door pick up for a few bucks!


----------



## moonvine (Jun 3, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> the last time I was in Vegas I tagged along with someone who had a rental car. Personally I think cabbing it is cheaper than having a rental car and having to worry about parking and such.



Cabs were way too expensive for me. I bought a bus pass and walked or took the bus.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 3, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Cabs were way too expensive for me. I bought a bus pass and walked or took the bus.



I would actually prefer to do that but didn't know where to go as far as finding out how or where to catch public transportation in Vegas or what the cost is. 

Also I offer defference to whatever travel companions I happen to be traveling with. They may have physical limitations that make public transportation not a comfortable option so I agree to put in half for the extra accomodations so that we can all enjoy the experience together. But if I were on my own, the bus/subway would be my pick.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 3, 2006)

Heather and I often get scooters (she almost always, me-usually break down after a day or so and just being plain exhausted from schlepping all over the place). I consider it an indoor moped, it's GREAT... I'm never like "awww, don't wanna go back to my room, it's toooooo farrrrrrr"... just shoot up, get what I want, shoot back, etc. 

She told me the Stardust isn't that huge compared to other places we've been, so I'm considered starting without one... I can always get one if necessary. 

We've done taxis and rentals, and a rental makes sense if you really want to come and go as you please, maybe check out Green Valley Ranch, go off the strip a bit, etc. 

We go out a lot, dinners, errands, etc. Even if you want to go to other casinos for the night, you just valet - parking is NEVER a problem in Vegas. You pull up to a hotel valet, give him a couple of bucks (always tip! it's free parking!!) and you go about your business. You come back, give him a couple of bucks, and you're off. 

We did the cabs, and by about 3 days in, of our regular routines of coming and going, we were 3/4's of the way into a rental car. **edited to add, we were at Sam's at the time, so that contributed to high costs, it was over 20 bucks to get back to the strip area, then add on wherever you might be going** I just fully enjoy the convenience of going wherever I want at any time and not worrying about cab fare.

If you're not going to go out much, then stick to a cab, but we love cruising around and stuff, so we'll most likely have a rental just for convenience. 

But if you want a rental, just shop around, you can get great deals, and if you're splitting it with someone - it's not that big of a deal. The valet tips are maybe 5 bucks per in/out... so it's not like it's going to break the bank unless you're on a very restricted budget (which I realize some are, no problem there!)

My two cents.  (This will be my 5-6th time in Vegas, so I've got some of this stuff down pat.)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 3, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Great stuff here, Lilly. Thanks. The scooter idea is brilliant. Is it possible to "scoot" from casino to casino? If not, how would I get it to the places I want to see?
> 
> And thanks for the cab tip. This is very helpful!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you there



The scooter is yours to do what you want with from the moment you get it. You could scoot to Timbuktu if you want, just so long as you have it back at the appointed time. 

Here in MA I have a cabbie that I used. He has his own cell phone and when I need him I just call. The driver I took in Vegas was driving a minivan and when I got in he gave me his card which contained his cell phone number. From what I understand this is common practice in Vegas. I didn't need him but it was nice to know that if my scooter friend got sick and needed to go to the hospital there was a taxi that would surely accommodate both us and her scooter if need be. I saw lots of minivan cabs in Vegas when I was there. 

It may be better to follow Missaf's advice and shake hands with a livery service before you go to Vegas but if you fail to do that I'm sure you could get by with the taxi service if you don't mind a little extra legwork. If you know in advance every single thing you are going to be doing in Vegas down to the hour the livery service may be for you but if you are unsure of what you want to do or you prefer to be a little spontaneous, taxi may work better.

You could just jump on your scooter and hit the sidewalk, going from one hotel to another but I would not recommend it. The weather, the sun in Vegas is hot hot hot hot!! The sun just beats down unbearably on your head AND on that scooter. ouch! If it weren't so hot I would say, "Why Not?" but with the heat I think going anyplace beyond the local store or the hotel next door would be too much. If you do plan to do some sidewalk exploration during the day bring an umbrella and lots of water, it's that bad. 

If you want to see the musical water display at the Bellagio (I want to) the most comfortable time to go is just before dusk or at night but it will be crowded. During the day it will be almost deserted and with good reason. Did I tell you that it's hotter than hell out there during the day? :shocked:


----------



## moonvine (Jun 3, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I would actually prefer to do that but didn't know where to go as far as finding out how or where to catch public transportation in Vegas or what the cost is.
> 
> Also I offer defference to whatever travel companions I happen to be traveling with. They may have physical limitations that make public transportation not a comfortable option so I agree to put in half for the extra accomodations so that we can all enjoy the experience together. But if I were on my own, the bus/subway would be my pick.



Yes, I was on my own. If I were travelling with someone I would definitely be sensitive to their needs.

You can buy a 24 hour unlimited ride bus pass for $5. You purchase it right on the bus.

Here is the route, just in case you ever go alone!
http://www.rtcsouthernnevada.com/cat/routes/deuce/index.htm

Also there is the monorail. I generally stay at the Paris, which is on the monorail route.


----------



## missaf (Jun 3, 2006)

Seriously, it's going to be in the 100s the entire time we'll be there. And it's not much better at night because the buildings and concrete all collect the heat, and it radiates ALL night long. If you're going out, hats, sunscreen, and LOTS of water. Do yourselves a favor and don't do the alcohol on the strip thing, you need water, not booze, or you'll be miserable.

Bellagio is fun to see, I love the water show. The Mirage's Volcanic eruption at night is fun, too.

There are dolphin and shark exhibits, the Forum Shops at Caesar's with a really cool laser show (and Planet Hollywood), Fat Elvis, you name it, there's plenty of stuff to do  

I live 3 hours away, I tend to go for just a quick night on the town, and have found that if you want show tickets, there are places up and down the strip (The best is near MGM Grand) for same day show tickets to see Celine, Danny Gans, etc... You can usually get 2 for 1 for most shows the day of the show.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 3, 2006)

The mansion party doesn't start til 9 and it goes all night!! With transportation from the strip and back!!You should come if you aren't too tired!! I'm not saying this because its Darren that's doing the party either! I'd love to meet as many of you as possible


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 3, 2006)

Well..how does one go about renting a scooter? Are they readily available for bashers? About how much for a whole week? I'm hoping that I will be in better walking shape..I start working out on Monday..so that gives me almost a full 2 months. But, just in case..I better look into getting a scooter.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 4, 2006)

http://scootaround.com/

This is the company I used and the cost was surprisingly reasonable. This was three or four years ago though. Call and order in advance. :kiss2:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 4, 2006)

I have an odd sort of favor to ask. I'm curious about the rough total all this will cost for someone attending the Bash. I know money matters are a personal thing and I feel weird even asking but if someone could PM with a rough estimate I'd appreciate it. I'd love to go but I have to budget ahead of time. 

*looks sheepish* Thanks in advance for any advice anyone can give me.

Nancy


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 4, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have an odd sort of favor to ask. I'm curious about the rough total all this will cost for someone attending the Bash. I know money matters are a personal thing and I feel weird even asking but if someone could PM with a rough estimate I'd appreciate it. I'd love to go but I have to budget ahead of time.
> 
> *looks sheepish* Thanks in advance for any advice anyone can give me.
> 
> Nancy




I PM'd you. Tho I suppose it wouldn't hurt to post it here...

The airfare with Continental from Newark is about $376 (I said 350 in my PM, but I just checked it). Bash fees are between $129 and $189 (depending when you pay and how many days of events you want).

The hotel (which I forgot to include in the PM) is $56/night thru Thurs and $96/night for Fri and Sat. So if you go weds - sun (for example) it would be about $325 more (and half that if you share a room.)

Food, entertainment...that I can't guess. Maybe others who have been before can help.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 4, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have an odd sort of favor to ask. I'm curious about the rough total all this will cost for someone attending the Bash. I know money matters are a personal thing and I feel weird even asking but if someone could PM with a rough estimate I'd appreciate it. I'd love to go but I have to budget ahead of time.
> 
> *looks sheepish* Thanks in advance for any advice anyone can give me.
> 
> ...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm splitting the cost of hotel with someone and only going to be there from thursday thru Sunday so with the hotel ($145) the round trip air ($379) the bash ($129) and the mad money for vendors, food, tips and hard living ($600) bring the grand total to about $1248 give or take. I don't gamble but I promised my mom I would blow $50 on a slot machine to erase the blot of shame I've placed on the family name by being too conservative and responsible. If the stuff at the vendor's showcase isn't that great then I will probably go home with some extra but I'm trying to make room for shopping.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah, prices can be all over the place depending on how you want to live! lol

My plane is 375 (seat and a half) roundtrip, hotel same as stated above (sharing, Sun-Mon). I generally allow about 50 a day for food (don't usually spend it), one super nice meal while I'm there - about 100 bucks, I have a gambling per day budget (won't say it here, I'm a degenerate), bash fees, perhaps half of a rental car for a week (we didn't decide yet), and I always bring about 50 bucks in 5s/1s for tipping during the trip (bellmen, valets, skycaps, cocktail girls-although they get chips a lot). 

I don't think that was a specific help probably, but it's just some things to keep in mind when you're putting your budget together.


----------



## missaf (Jun 4, 2006)

If you can't make it down to the Bellagio, try this, it's almost as good.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 5, 2006)

Will someone take me for Lobster and/or crab legs..I've never had them and have been wanting to try..but no one will go with me..lol

Show me the love


----------



## missaf (Jun 5, 2006)

Hmm, good seafood... I'll have to do some thinking on that one. Normally I don't go to Las Vegas for seafood! LOL

Caesar's Palace had an awesome buffet with crab's legs and shrimp, all you can eat, but I don't think they do it anymore. Treasure Island has a WONDERFUL eclectic buffet with sushi, chinese, American, Italian, and the BEST dessert bar I've ever eaten -- home made donuts, right there even. 

But I'll have to do some thinking on Lobster!



MisticalMisty said:


> Will someone take me for Lobster and/or crab legs..I've never had them and have been wanting to try..but no one will go with me..lol
> 
> Show me the love


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 5, 2006)

missaf said:


> Hmm, good seafood... I'll have to do some thinking on that one. Normally I don't go to Las Vegas for seafood! LOL
> 
> Caesar's Palace had an awesome buffet with crab's legs and shrimp, all you can eat, but I don't think they do it anymore. Treasure Island has a WONDERFUL eclectic buffet with sushi, chinese, American, Italian, and the BEST dessert bar I've ever eaten -- home made donuts, right there even.
> 
> But I'll have to do some thinking on Lobster!



And if you think of a place that does it justice, I'm in too


----------



## missaf (Jun 5, 2006)

Rio has a seafood buffet, but it's kinda outta the way, and I've heard it's gone downhill in a big way-- like not even worth the trip over there.

The Plaza Downtown does 2 small lobster tails and steak for $9.99 -- but ya gotta get downtown for that.

There's the Rosewood Grille and Lobstah House near MGM Grand, but it's like $70 a person for lobstah if you want a big feast. I've never eaten there, so YMMV.

There might be another Vegasphile that can clue ya in on more.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 5, 2006)

missaf said:


> Rio has a seafood buffet, but it's kinda outta the way, and I've heard it's gone downhill in a big way-- like not even worth the trip over there.
> 
> The Plaza Downtown does 2 small lobster tails and steak for $9.99 -- but ya gotta get downtown for that.
> 
> ...



I dunno...after feasting on shellfish in New England last week, I think I'm spoiled...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 5, 2006)

The only shell fish I've ever had is shrimp.and I'm not certain that counts..

SO, can we eat close the hospital..LMFAO..just in case


----------



## Cat (Jun 5, 2006)

missaf said:


> Seriously, it's going to be in the 100s the entire time we'll be there. And it's not much better at night because the buildings and concrete all collect the heat, and it radiates ALL night long. If you're going out, hats, sunscreen, and LOTS of water. Do yourselves a favor and don't do the alcohol on the strip thing, you need water, not booze, or you'll be miserable.



But it's a dry desert heat! For those of you who haven't experienced dry heat vs. high humidity heat, it's not as bad as what you're used to! Stay out of the sun (unless you're dippin' in the pool!), drink lots of water, as Missaf mentions, and you'll be fine. In fact, you may actually enjoy it!


----------



## Cat (Jun 5, 2006)

missaf said:


> Rio has a seafood buffet, but it's kinda outta the way, and I've heard it's gone downhill in a big way-- like not even worth the trip over there.



It's really not as faboo as it used to be, but last time I was there it had improved a smidge compared with the Rio we experienced 6 months prior. I think the construction that was going on kept the kitchen from being fully active.

My favorite buffet in Vegas -- The Bellagio. Expensive, but ooooh so yummy!

Edited to add....

If you go and you want to see a lot of Vegas, you will be doing a lot of walking! 
I stayed at the Mandalay Bay one time and wanted to see the Shark Reef thing within the same hotel. Who knew that in one hotel, I'd have to clock MILES (ok, it just seemed like miles!) to see an attraction within the same hotel?? Long walk through a maze of hallways.

AM, I saw you mention Green River Ranch. VERY nice place! We went there for a concert last summer. You can even get a Fat Burger there. I wouldn't recommend it, but you know, I _had to _try it!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 5, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> And if you think of a place that does it justice, I'm in too



I'd love to go too! but I can't eat crab or lobster. (allergic) If they have other stuff I'm game.

Misty if you're worried about allergic reactions to shellfish, carry some Benedryl. If you start to feel itchy or weird pop one and it will save you a trip to the emergency room. Wash it down with a Marguerita and you will feel like a million dollars.


----------



## Cat (Jun 5, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> First, how is it getting around in Vegas? I know it will be horribly hot. Are taxi's the best way to get around? Or a rental car? Or shuttles?



When I've flown in, I prefer a rental car. If you valet it, it's easy squeezy to go from place to place and relatively quick to get your car. Granted, you'll have to tip, but well worth the extra expense in my opinion.

If you're not planning on trying to do everything in one weekend and you want to save a wee bit of money, shuttles are an excellent option. There are shuttles that go from hotel to hotel as well as some properties that have trams. The accessibility from one hotel to another depends upon what sort of behind the scenes hand holding is going on, so you won't be able to go everywhere on the cheap that way.

OH, I wanted to add, too, that walking around in the huge properties can be daunting, but remember there are all sorts of chairs available to take "a breather" at slots or in other common areas. I think they design the properties to make 'em huge enough for you to get lost so that you need to sit at the slots while trying to find your way out or to a destination.

One thing to remember to bring -- a watch. They also never tell ya the time so you sit at the slots whiling the time (and money) away. Oh, and some properties don't provide clocks in the rooms either. OH, and most don't have hair dryers either -- it's the desert, don'tcha know.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 5, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'd love to go too! but I can't eat crab or lobster. (allergic) If they have other stuff I'm game.
> 
> Misty if you're worried about allergic reactions to shellfish, carry some Benedryl. If you start to feel itchy or weird pop one and it will save you a trip to the emergency room. Wash it down with a Marguerita and you will feel like a million dollars.


I can't do the booze..not with metformin..but the benedryl will be in my bag!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I can't do the booze..not with metformin..but the benedryl will be in my bag!




If you can find a good deal on lobster, I will join you. I agree with SVS that I don't think that it will in anyway compare to what she can get her hands on, but being Vegas and all I would venture to guess it's better than what you or I can get here in the Plains. I've only had lobster once, in Boston even and I loved it! I found I like most seafood, provided its cooked. I had to die for scallops in Provincetown that are still burned into my memory. :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## moonvine (Jun 5, 2006)

Cat said:


> It's really not as faboo as it used to be, but last time I was there it had improved a smidge compared with the Rio we experienced 6 months prior. I think the construction that was going on kept the kitchen from being fully active.
> 
> My favorite buffet in Vegas -- The Bellagio. Expensive, but ooooh so yummy!



I haven't tried the Bellagio's buffet, but I have had the buffet at the Paris, and it is simply wonderful. Last I heard they had the #2 pastry chef in the world working there too....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 6, 2006)

I just want to say thanks to all those who offered advice and input. My mind is scrambling a mile a minute on how I can manage going because I SOOOO want to go. We'll see what happens. I might have to break some kneecaps in order to make it work but I'm hoping things won't go that far. (Hey, I'm from Joisey I can say that  ) Otherwise, I'm starting to save funds now for next year! 

Anyway, thanks again everyone. ((hugs))


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 6, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I just want to say thanks to all those who offered advice and input. My mind is scrambling a mile a minute on how I can manage going because I SOOOO want to go. We'll see what happens. I might have to break some kneecaps in order to make it work but I'm hoping things won't go that far. (Hey, I'm from Joisey I can say that  ) Otherwise, I'm starting to save funds now for next year!
> 
> Anyway, thanks again everyone. ((hugs))



Man, I really hope you can go Nancy! I'd carry you piggy back if I thought it would help.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd love to join in on the lobster feast if a decent place is found...please count me in!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 6, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I'd love to join in on the lobster feast if a decent place is found...please count me in!



Will do!

I don't have high hopes for finding great lobster, but I did notice this on the hotel's site:



> Island Paradise Cafe is perhaps most famous for serving the best dining values in Las Vegas: a steak and lobster dinner for $12.99


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 6, 2006)

I googled "Vegas lobster", and got this link: 
http://www.lasvegaslobsterfestival.com/index.php

It doesn't have any dates posted yet, but wouldn't it be a hoot if it ended up coinciding with the bash?  

I also found info on some restaurants: 
Lobster House:
http://lvindex.com/las-vegas/live-calendar-events/articles/000004/000435.htm 
http://www.planet99.com/vegas/restaurants/8405x.html

Lobster House: (another one!)
http://www.usmenuguide.com/lobsterhouse.html

Rosewood Grille and Lobster House:
http://travel.yahoo.com/p-travelguide-2830028-rosewood_grille_lobster_house_las_vegas-i
http://www.ratelasvegas.com/restaurants/ratings/l1267.html

I have no idea how practical these are as far as location and price, but thought I'd throw them out there. Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## moonvine (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know anything about those, Joy - not a seafood eater.

Here is a list of restaurants in Vegas casinos, with user reviews.

http://www.lasvegasadvisor.com/referenceguide-dining.cfm

Here are the buffets:

http://www.lasvegasadvisor.com/referenceguide-buffets.cfm

I highly recommend the Commander's Palace Jazz Brunch and the Paris buffet - neither are cheap, but so good.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 6, 2006)

The pools at the Stardust, at least the one near the Sushi Restaurant has steps that go down into the pool


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Add me to the list! I'm going too!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 10, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Add me to the list! I'm going too!


WOO HOO...did you find a room and everything?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 10, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> WOO HOO...did you find a room and everything?



Got the plane and the room all booked. I'm registering via snail-mail but it should be there in time. I'm totally excited and a bit nervous. I haven't been on a plane since I was 12...This could be interesting.  

Oh and someone needs to be in charge of not letting me marry an Elvis impersonator.

J/K


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 10, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Got the plane and the room all booked. I'm registering via snail-mail but it should be there in time. I'm totally excited and a bit nervous. I haven't been on a plane since I was 12...This could be interesting.
> 
> Oh and someone needs to be in charge of not letting me marry an Elvis impersonator.
> 
> J/K




Alright!!! So glad you decided to swing the Vegas trip. If you're half as excited as the rest of us then you're bouncing of the walls already! 

Looking forward to meeting you and I will save you from marrying an Elvis.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 10, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Add me to the list! I'm going too!




YAYYYYYYYYY!!!

When are you going? I am booking my flight tomorrow or Monday - have to accommodate a friend who's going but it would be cool if we were on the same flight.

You can PM if you'd prefer.

SOOO glad you're going too!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 10, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Add me to the list! I'm going too!



****squealing****

Yay Nancy!!! I'm so glad you're going!!! Yay!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 10, 2006)

*squealing and bouncing around the room*

Talk about going from baby steps to a major leap after a life time of practically being a shut-in. This is ridiculous but I'm thrilled and slightly terrified all at once.

*breaths into a paper bag* ...I'll be fine....


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 10, 2006)

LOL I really am glad you are coming.  It is going to be FANTASTIC!! (I'm a bit hyper about it too to be honest) :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 10, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Alright!!! So glad you decided to swing the Vegas trip. If you're half as excited as the rest of us then you're bouncing of the walls already!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you and I will save you from marrying an Elvis.



Thanks, Valentine! lol

I can't wait to meet everyone and see some of the people I have already met again!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 13, 2006)

I did it! *gulp*

I booked our flight. I'm going to Vegas, baby!

OK, now, down to serious business. Who's having a Dimensions room party??

Hmmm?  

I will only be there from late Weds till late Sat. but...I WILL BE THERE!

My first time in Vegas so I am a little nervous, but I decide to just DO it...!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hooray, SVS!!!!

It's my first time too! I'm a Vegas virgin!

This is going to be a blast!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 13, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> The airfare with Continental from Newark is about $376...




FYI, it is down to $306!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 13, 2006)

Yay, Nancy and SVS!  I can't believe how many Dim people are going. This is great.


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Yay, Nancy and SVS!  I can't believe how many Dim people are going. This is great.


I'm jealous and I hope you all drink a toast to me while your'e there. Call me up and drunkenly sing into the phone. You're all dreamy.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm jealous and I hope you all drink a toast to me while your'e there. Call me up and drunkenly sing into the phone. You're all dreamy.


Send me your phone number and I'll arrange that.


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Send me your phone number and I'll arrange that.


Oh, i will.
and i'll want all the gossip. I really do think it'd be neat to meet some of you and I don't normally think that! and you'll be drunk!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> Oh, i will.
> and i'll want all the gossip. I really do think it'd be neat to meet some of you and I don't normally think that! and you'll be drunk!




Hey, if you can't make it to Vegas, why not consider coming up to the NAAFA Convention near Boston?? 

You really should!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 13, 2006)

I see us Jersey Girls are going to represent  

I'll try to be on my best behavior.


----------



## Jes (Jun 13, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hey, if you can't make it to Vegas, why not consider coming up to the NAAFA Convention near Boston??
> 
> You really should!!


Do you promise I'll gt action? From the bachelor of my choosing?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 14, 2006)

I am *SO* glad you were able to crunch the numbers and the logistics SVS!!! I'm so excited I think I may flutter up to the ceiling! 

OK! With so many Dimensions people going who's going to arrange a DimSome Dinner? Or a lunch even. Is there anyone in charge that I didn't hear about or are we just going to hope we randomly bump into/recognize each other? There're too many of us going to not do something proactive to at least be able to pick each other out.




SoVerySoft said:


> I did it! *gulp*
> 
> I booked our flight. I'm going to Vegas, baby!
> 
> ...


----------



## rainyday (Jun 14, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> OK! With so many Dimensions people going who's going to arrange a DimSome Dinner? Or a lunch even. Is there anyone in charge that I didn't hear about or are we just going to hope we randomly bump into/recognize each other? There're too many of us going to not do something proactive to at least be able to pick each other out.



It's in the works, Lilly. PMing you the link to the info.


----------



## swordchick (Jun 20, 2006)

*My best friend and I are going to the Vegas Bash as well. We would like to do something with the Dimensions people. 

I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!*


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 4, 2006)

20 days to go people! I'm even more than half packed and only have maybe 5 items left to buy! 

So who else is packing already? And has anyone else decided to go? I can't wait -- can we fast foward to July 24th?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 4, 2006)

She's already packed!?!?!?!??!

*trying not to stress*


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 4, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> She's already packed!?!?!?!??!
> 
> *trying not to stress*




LOL -- well I guess I should have prefaced the packing statement with WHY I am already packed. 

I had a closet "incident", which left me needing to take all the clothes out of the closet for abit while the hanging rod could be fixed. I figured what better way to deal with my Vegas outfits? Pack them! The other good thing that came of this whole mess was I weeded down my closet abit! Woohoo!

Although I am excited enough for the bash to have packed already on my own accord.


----------



## missaf (Jul 8, 2006)

Are well all excited, and ready to go?!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 8, 2006)

missaf said:


> Are well all excited, and ready to go?!



I'm more nervous than excited. lol. Not about the event - just the logistics. *gulp*

Looking forward to meeting you, missaf, and many others as well.

I haven't paid for the bash itself. I am a little hesitant. I arrive Weds. nite and leave Sat. nite, so not sure what to pay for (without wasting a ton of money). You can't just do events. It's the full package or just the weekend. 

I have paid for the Mansion Party (thurs nite). Are you going?


----------



## missaf (Jul 8, 2006)

Logistics are my issue right now, too. I'm planning on arriving on Tuesday night around midnight and staying until Friday afternoon. I'd like to go to the mansion party, we'll see how this all plans out in the next day or two!

BTW, two very kind people offered to share their room with me, but I accidentally deleted the PM! If there's still room for my fat butt, PM me again, please!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 8, 2006)

I haven't even started shopping let alone packed. Gonna be a last minute kind of thing for me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm not packed, but it's happening in my mind already. I'm getting freaked out about the time left before I leave (2 weeks tomorrow), and it's only further stressful that I'm back for about 4 days before I have company coming, and the entire NAAFA convention. 

*STRESS*


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm not packed, but it's happening in my mind already. I'm getting freaked out about the time left before I leave (2 weeks tomorrow), and it's only further stressful that I'm back for about 4 days before I have company coming, and the entire NAAFA convention.
> 
> *STRESS*



I wish I could go to the NAAFA convention this year. Just dont know how I'd get the time off from work after taking a week for vegas. I went last year tho and had a great time!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 8, 2006)

Remember that mountain of junk that I posted like 2 weeks ago..it's multiplied..lol..with all my crap for vegas..I've totally gotta get my ass in gear so Joy will have a place to sleep..lol

I'm so ready for Vegas..but..it does mean the end of summer vacation *sigh*


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 9, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Remember that mountain of junk that I posted like 2 weeks ago..it's multiplied..lol..with all my crap for vegas..I've totally gotta get my ass in gear so Joy will have a place to sleep..lol
> 
> I'm so ready for Vegas..but..it does mean the end of summer vacation *sigh*




Did you see my progress report?? I was hoping it would serve as inspiration!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 9, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> 20 days to go people! I'm even more than half packed and only have maybe 5 items left to buy!
> 
> So who else is packing already? And has anyone else decided to go? I can't wait -- can we fast foward to July 24th?



My boyfriend and I will be there.  

I haven't started packing yet but I've spent part of the weekend getting things organized for the trip. I usually don't actually pack until the day before. I can't believe it's almost here, the time has flown by.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Did you see my progress report?? I was hoping it would serve as inspiration!


I did..it looks great. I just have no motivation..DAMN 2 month of vacation..LOL

My problem..plain ole laziness. I'm getting my ass in gear tomorrow though..no ifs ands or butts..LOL


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 9, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm more nervous than excited. lol. Not about the event - just the logistics. *gulp*



I understand what you're saying. I have nervous feelings about the plane trip. When we flew to Germany, we had 3 seats to share. Since the flight to Vegas isn't as long, we opted for only two seats. I can just use some of Stefan's seat. I hope it works out and that it's not too uncomfortable. 

I look forward to meeting you in Vegas.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 9, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I understand what you're saying. I have nervous feelings about the plane trip. When we flew to Germany, we had 3 seats to share. Since the flight to Vegas isn't as long, we opted for only two seats. I can just use some of Stefan's seat. I hope it works out and that it's not too uncomfortable.
> 
> I look forward to meeting you in Vegas.




I checked the seats on the plane, and our outgoing flight is fine (so far), but coming back...it's packed. someone is seated between us. My friend will trade with him/her, of course, but we are going to be squished (he is not thin).

Looking forward to meeting you too!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm nervous, excited, and stressed all in one...I so need this vacation! Turns out (no big surprise) I won't have as much money to spend there as I'd hoped, but I'm going and will enjoy myself, regardless! Anyone with tips on ways to save money while there?


----------



## moonvine (Jul 10, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm nervous, excited, and stressed all in one...I so need this vacation! Turns out (no big surprise) I won't have as much money to spend there as I'd hoped, but I'm going and will enjoy myself, regardless! Anyone with tips on ways to save money while there?




Sure do!

Cheapo Vegas

Top Ten Values

This site also has a pocket book of values for $50 that may or may not be a good deal for you.

Coupons can be found online for many things in Vegas. There are also free shows - I enjoyed the bird show at the Tropicana. I meant to make the Prince Tribute band show but didn't find the time.

http://www.purplereign.net/

I also only ate once a day, typically, but at a really nice buffet, like the Paris or Bellagio. This kept the food budget under control while still allowing me to have good food. 

I would browse the last few months of top ten values. Something may still be a good value, but not good enough to make the top ten.

I studied video poker before I went and only play positive expectation machines. That is all the gambling I do as most other types of gambling do not have positive expected rate of return, other than possibly blackjack, but table games are too rich for my blood.

The bus that goes up and down the strip is an excellent value. 

Hope this helps, and if you have any further questions ask.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok..no one laugh at this question..but

Has anyone ever taken business cards with their names and email addys? I mean..if I meet a lot of people I like that aren't in the dims community..I don't want to be hunting for a pen and paper..what does everyone think? lol


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 10, 2006)

That is an excellent idea, Misty...I might have to do that, myself!

Thanks for the tips, moonvine! I haven't had time to look in depth, but I'm betting (heh..betting....Vegas.... (I'm such a dork)) they'll come in handy. 

I can't think about this trip too much, or I'll get nothing else done!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 10, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..no one laugh at this question..but
> 
> Has anyone ever taken business cards with their names and email addys? I mean..if I meet a lot of people I like that aren't in the dims community..I don't want to be hunting for a pen and paper..what does everyone think? lol



Yup, around 8 years ago I used to travel with pretty "SoVerySoft" cards which had my site's url and my email address. I had another version with my real name and phone numbers added, but only gave them to special folks


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 10, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yup, around 8 years ago I used to travel with pretty "SoVerySoft" cards which had my site's url and my email address. I had another version with my real name and phone numbers added, but only gave them to special folks


Well hot damn ladies..I thought I was being silly..lol

Can't wait to meet everyone..2 weeks from tonight I'll be at the pool in Vegas..well..at least in vegas..LMFAO


----------



## moonvine (Jul 10, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> That is an excellent idea, Misty...I might have to do that, myself!
> 
> Thanks for the tips, moonvine! I haven't had time to look in depth, but I'm betting (heh..betting....Vegas.... (I'm such a dork)) they'll come in handy.
> 
> I can't think about this trip too much, or I'll get nothing else done!



I'm an obsessive overplanner and spent about 9 months planning my last trip. So seriously, if you think of any questions ask. My info may be a little out of date, but not that much.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 10, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I'm an obsessive overplanner and spent about 9 months planning my last trip. So seriously, if you think of any questions ask. My info may be a little out of date, but not that much.



Count me in also as one who has appreciated all the helpful information you've posted here Moonvine. Like Joy I'm finding myself having to go on this trip a bit thinner than I had anticipated. I will be researching your links and putting together a survival packet for myself.

Any other budget travelers out there?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 11, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Count me in also as one who has appreciated all the helpful information you've posted here Moonvine. Like Joy I'm finding myself having to go on this trip a bit thinner than I had anticipated. I will be researching your links and putting together a survival packet for myself.
> 
> Any other budget travelers out there?


ME! and my problem is that I have to eat 3 meals a day..ACK..stick with me and joy..we'll find all the cheap places..lol


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..no one laugh at this question..but
> 
> Has anyone ever taken business cards with their names and email addys? I mean..if I meet a lot of people I like that aren't in the dims community..I don't want to be hunting for a pen and paper..what does everyone think? lol


Just make sure to put your hourly rate on them.


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2006)

re: cheaper travel. I often bring my own snacks/food on trips. I can make a breakfast out of a quality granola bar, a piece of fruit and some nuts. And certainly, scope out a grocery store or fruit stand or whatever that you can get to w/o having to order a meal with tip in a restaurant. Use your hotel's coffee maker instead of spending $3 at starbuck's. Visit the liquor store and have drinks in your room instead of at the bar.


----------



## moonvine (Jul 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> ME! and my problem is that I have to eat 3 meals a day..ACK..stick with me and joy..we'll find all the cheap places..lol



But there are some really GOOD places to eat in Vegas...stuff you can't get anywhere else, or at least not in most other places....last I heard the Paris had the #2 pastry chef in the WORLD...


----------



## sobie18 (Jul 11, 2006)

There is also one of those 24-hour Eckerd-type stores across the street from the Stradust, too. Good for drinks and snacks or whatever. Not sure if a Domino's pizza would deliver or not, though...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2006)

Can anyone help me out here? I can't access the bash site from work - does anyone know the cost of the weekend bash? and the cost of the full bash?

Thanks!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 11, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Can anyone help me out here? I can't access the bash site from work - does anyone know the cost of the weekend bash? and the cost of the full bash?
> 
> Thanks!


 



[FONT=verdana, arial, geneva, helvetica][SIZE=-1]*From the bbwnetwork site:*​


*Registration*
*3 Day Event - Friday July 28th - Sunday July 30th*

Registrations paid or postmarked *on or before* July 14, 2006 - $129.00
_*(Save $20.00 off the $149.00 Full Bash price) *_


Full Bash Price at the door - $149.00

*6 Day Event - July 25th - July 30th* 
Registrations paid or postmarked *on or before* July 14, 2006 - $169.00
_*(Save $20.00 off the $189.00 Full Bash price) *_
_*Full Bash price at the door - $189.00 *_


 Lilly (we posted this at the same time)[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 11, 2006)

the six day is $169.00 and the 3 day is $129.00 before July 14. (this Friday) After that date it's $189 and $149 respectively at the door.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks, you two! I knew you'd come through 

I have a dilemma, My friend and I get in very late Weds. and we leave Saturday night (flight is 10 PM) so it seems like a huge waste of money to have to get the package.

And they don't do separate event pricing.

I don't know what to dooooooooo.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 11, 2006)

I pulled through! I'm coming Friday night! (And plan on having a lovely weekend in Vegas!)

Can't wait to see you!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I pulled through! I'm coming Friday night! (And plan on having a lovely weekend in Vegas!)
> 
> Can't wait to see you!



Great, Allie!!!! How cool


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 11, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I pulled through! I'm coming Friday night! (And plan on having a lovely weekend in Vegas!)
> 
> Can't wait to see you!


 Yay Allie!! I finally get to meet you, Moon-girl!! This trip just keeps getting better and better!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> Just make sure to put your hourly rate on them.


they couldn't afford the hourly rate..lol

and I'm not looking to get sexed in Vegas..lol


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 11, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I pulled through! I'm coming Friday night! (And plan on having a lovely weekend in Vegas!)
> 
> Can't wait to see you!



OMG I cant beleive you made it WOO HOO !!!!


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 11, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> OMG I cant beleive you made it WOO HOO !!!!




Thanks, Bernadette! Can't wait to see you again!

I should be able to attend part of the Costume Ball... but that would mean I need to find a costume, lol.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 11, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Yay Allie!! I finally get to meet you, Moon-girl!! This trip just keeps getting better and better!!





Joy!!! :wubu: YAYYYYY!!!!


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 11, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Great, Allie!!!! How cool




Thanks Randi!!!  See you there!


----------



## Jes (Jul 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> and I'm not looking to get sexed in Vegas..lol


Well I am.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2006)

I just hope I get to meet some of ya


----------



## rainyday (Jul 11, 2006)

Glad you're going to make it, Allie. 

And SVS, somewhere on their message board I think I saw that they said there's no ala carte pricing but that if you have special circumstances to contact them and they might be able to help.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 11, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I pulled through! I'm coming Friday night! (And plan on having a lovely weekend in Vegas!)
> 
> Can't wait to see you!



So cool Allie, it will be great to meet ya  



Oh and Misty -- good idea about the business cards


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Glad you're going to make it, Allie.
> 
> And SVS, somewhere on their message board I think I saw that they said there's no ala carte pricing but that if you have special circumstances to contact them and they might be able to help.



Thanks, Rainy. I saw that too, and I did send an email 2 nights ago. No response yet. 

If I don't hear back, I might end up in Vegas but not attending the bash  It's just too much money for the limited events we'd be able to attend.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 11, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I pulled through! I'm coming Friday night! (And plan on having a lovely weekend in Vegas!)
> 
> Can't wait to see you!



Very cool! I'm looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm starting to get really excited as we get closer to party time! And I'm really excited to meet all of ya'll and just have a good time. See ya'll at the pool.


----------



## missaf (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll be in town the 25th only, so I don't think I'll be able to attend any of the official events that day without paying the full amount. I wish you guys fun, though!


----------



## Cat (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll be there! I finally made it official by buying the bash package today.
I was going to just be a hotel lounge lizard, but one of my friends from Minnesota convinced me otherwise.

So, wheee! I can't wait to meet ya'll!! 

*So, AM, when is the room party?!!?*


----------



## Cat (Jul 14, 2006)

By the way, I'm trying to get a Big Girl, Big Stuff tour arranged while we're down there.
I'm thinking relatively early on Thursday morning, before it gets TOOO blistering hot.

Things to "capture": 

The Carzilla at the Nascar Cafe

The gold lion at MGM

The big aladdin lamp in downtown Vegas

The giant Sigfriend & Roy heads (if they're still there) 

The sphinx at the Luxor

The giant M&Ms

The Giant Coke (right next to the M&Ms).
...and many more...

If you're interested in joining us, please post here. Also, if you're planning on having a car and would be willing to assist in shuttling us around, speak up! I'll have a car, but I can't fit everyone! 

See ya soon!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2006)

Cat said:


> I'll be there! I finally made it official by buying the bash package today.
> I was going to just be a hotel lounge lizard, but one of my friends from Minnesota convinced me otherwise.
> 
> So, wheee! I can't wait to meet ya'll!!
> ...



SQQQUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! 

I get to see KittyCat again!!! 

The Dim Chat gathering is Tues am? But I was wondering if maybe we should try to set up an informal board thing in addition? I know there are board peeps who don't necessarily chat, etc. 

No room party for me, but if someone slips me a key... ya never know!  hahahaha


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> SQQQUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!
> 
> I get to see KittyCat again!!!
> 
> ...




ohhh...I guess I didn't realize it was a dim chat gathering - so yeah! let's also plan something for the board peeps! Can we do it somewhere in the hotel that isn't part of a bash event? Maybe I will even have a room party. eeek!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> ohhh...I guess I didn't realize it was a dim chat gathering - so yeah! let's also plan something for the board peeps! Can we do it somewhere in the hotel that isn't part of a bash event? Maybe I will even have a room party. eeek!



One more vote for a board greet. I don't chat and as it stands I'm going to miss all of the greets that have been planned because I won't arrive until early early morning on Friday.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 17, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> One more vote for a board greet. I don't chat and as it stands I'm going to miss all of the greets that have been planned because I won't arrive until early early morning on Friday.



What about something late Friday afternoon - I assume there is a bar in the hotel. Maybe we could all meet there for our own version of a big fat Happy Hour.

Whatcha think?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 17, 2006)

Just tell me when and where... I just can't do anything Weds evening (Emerils) or Sat afternoon (Terri's wedding). 

 And please don't cut too severely into my pool time!  LOL


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 17, 2006)

OK, shall I organize it? Do we like the happy hour idea? Maybe 4 or 5 PM Friday? Shouldn't interfere too much with day plans or night plans.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, shall I organize it? Do we like the happy hour idea? Maybe 4 or 5 PM Friday? Shouldn't interfere too much with day plans or night plans.



I think that sounds ok... yup!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, shall I organize it? Do we like the happy hour idea? Maybe 4 or 5 PM Friday? Shouldn't interfere too much with day plans or night plans.



I'm in, I think. Making it for 4pm might be better since the costume ball starts at 7pm that night. I won't be in any rush, but those who are going may need time to get into their garb beforehand.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 17, 2006)

OK, good point. 4 it is, then. 

Anyone else who's interested, just let me know.

Details to follow.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 17, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 17, 2006)

Me too! 4 on Friday is perfect!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 17, 2006)

Count me in + 1.


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, shall I organize it? Do we like the happy hour idea? Maybe 4 or 5 PM Friday? Shouldn't interfere too much with day plans or night plans.


i tell you the one thing that i will really really really be upset to miss: the pool. Few things I like better than swimming and it's just not something I'm so into, now (don't start). but a pool full of people where i'm not the oddity? mmmm. Heavenly.

also, i'm sure y'all make great flotation devices iffin' I get lazy.


----------



## Cat (Jul 17, 2006)

Me too, me too!

Hey, didn't I convince any of ya to come along to see BIG stuff?
You know you wanna..... :shocked:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 17, 2006)

Cat said:


> Me too, me too!
> 
> Hey, didn't I convince any of ya to come along to see BIG stuff?
> You know you wanna..... :shocked:




I'm in for that. I love big stuff! 


oh...but what do you mean by _early??_


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 17, 2006)

It like to go too. There is so much going on I think i'm going to need a vacation after this vacation.


----------



## Cat (Jul 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm in for that. I love big stuff!
> 
> 
> oh...but what do you mean by _early??_




I'm thinkin' about 10am. Is that TOOO early? I really wanted to go earlier, but I was told by the bosses at BBWNetwork that I couldn't plan it during regularly scheduled events. Good for extra sleep, bad for the heat!


----------



## Cat (Jul 17, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> It like to go too. There is so much going on I think i'm going to need a vacation after this vacation.



No doubt, BigSexy! I'm already feeling the blisters to come!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 17, 2006)

Count me in...I do need to get spiffy for the costume ball..but that won't take too long..I HOPE..lol


----------



## moonvine (Jul 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Just tell me when and where... I just can't do anything Weds evening (Emerils)





Mmmmm...Emerils...count me in as very jealous.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, good point. 4 it is, then.
> 
> Anyone else who's interested, just let me know.
> 
> Details to follow.





Count me in for the 4:00 gathering!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 17, 2006)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE board gathering.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 17, 2006)

I wanna eat somewhere fancy smancy..I've got the hottest little black dress....any takers? LOL


----------



## Cat (Jul 18, 2006)

I haven't heard from anyone with a car, so it's going to have to be touch and go for the tour! I'll have a car, but probaby won't be able to fit more than 4 of us! SVS, you're in our car, for sure!

For those of you who can make it, the "tour" begins at 10am on Thursday July 27th. We will meet at the Java Coast Coffee Bar near the lobby of the Stardust. I just KNOW I'll need some icy java to get me going, and I'm sure others will, too.

I've set up a PDF of the tour highlights here: http://www.biggirlbigstuff.com/vegasbgbs.pdf. There's also a surprise stop along the way, but I won't mention that until the actual tour begins. 

So, if you're unable to make it at this time, but are able to get out on the strip at some point this week, make sure you take photos and send them to me! Instructions are on the PDF. 

There are LOTS of other BIG things to "capture" in Vegas, so if you're out and about and you see something ~larger than life size~ make sure you get your photo taken with it, and send it along. I'd love to have a huge bunch of things for the Vegas tour page. 

Let me know if you have questions!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 18, 2006)

*wonders if he can snag an invite*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 18, 2006)

Cat said:


> I haven't heard from anyone with a car, so it's going to have to be touch and go for the tour! I'll have a car, but probaby won't be able to fit more than 4 of us! SVS, you're in our car, for sure!
> 
> For those of you who can make it, the "tour" begins at 10am on Thursday July 27th. We will meet at the Java Coast Coffee Bar near the lobby of the Stardust. I just KNOW I'll need some icy java to get me going, and I'm sure others will, too.
> 
> ...



I have a car, I can drive peeps around on Friday night and the weekend.


----------



## Cat (Jul 18, 2006)

Snuggletiger, any chance you'll be around on Thursday morning, too? Or am I dreamin'?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 18, 2006)

Cat said:


> I haven't heard from anyone with a car, so it's going to have to be touch and go for the tour! I'll have a car, but probaby won't be able to fit more than 4 of us! SVS, you're in our car, for sure!
> 
> For those of you who can make it, the "tour" begins at 10am on Thursday July 27th. We will meet at the Java Coast Coffee Bar near the lobby of the Stardust. I just KNOW I'll need some icy java to get me going, and I'm sure others will, too.
> 
> ...



Cat, will your hubby be along to snap the pics? If not, I am traveling with a friend who would be happy to. Let me know!


----------



## Cat (Jul 18, 2006)

SVS, 
Ivan won't be arriving until Thursday night, so no he won't be snappin' shots.

I do have a guy that has volunteered to be a photog at the BBWNetwork board, but ya know, people get busy doing stuff, so it's good to have a one or two photogs available! 

Gosh, what I'm trying to say....BRING YOUR FRIEND ALONG!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 18, 2006)

Cat said:


> SVS,
> Ivan won't be arriving until Thursday night, so no he won't be snappin' shots.
> 
> I do have a guy that has volunteered to be a photog at the BBWNetwork board, but ya know, people get busy doing stuff, so it's good to have a one or two photogs available!
> ...



YAY! I'm sure he'll love seeing the sights, as well as snapping our pics. Cool. He's in!

One more question - do you anticipate a lot of walking? Just wondering how close we'll be to these giant wonders. Have you been there before?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 18, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I wanna eat somewhere fancy smancy..I've got the hottest little black dress....any takers? LOL



Ordinarily I'd be into this but I'm not sure if I'm going to have fancy schmancy eat money. Are we talking $30, $50 or $100 a person here? I might be up for it.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ordinarily I'd be into this but I'm not sure if I'm going to have fancy schmancy eat money. Are we talking $30, $50 or $100 a person here? I might be up for it.


 
I'm with you on this, Lilly. As much as I'd love a fancy dinner, I'd rather eat cheaper and enjoy other things with my money...but if we can find something fancy and reasonably affordable, I'm in!

Looking forward to the BGBS Tour, too, Cat!! 

I'm so excited I'm having trouble sitting still in my chair. See you all soon!


----------



## Cat (Jul 18, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> YAY! I'm sure he'll love seeing the sights, as well as snapping our pics. Cool. He's in!
> 
> One more question - do you anticipate a lot of walking? Just wondering how close we'll be to these giant wonders. Have you been there before?



I haven't been to all of the spots before, but it's going to be a fare amount of walking, I'm sure. I anticipate using valet and doing illegal parking maneuvers to save some time/steps.


----------



## Cat (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm hoping my friend and I will be able to scope out the stops on the days before hand to find the easiest way to do it.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm with you on this, Lilly. As much as I'd love a fancy dinner, I'd rather eat cheaper and enjoy other things with my money...but if we can find something fancy and reasonably affordable, I'm in!
> 
> Looking forward to the BGBS Tour, too, Cat!!
> 
> I'm so excited I'm having trouble sitting still in my chair. See you all soon!


the nice thing about vegas is that you can wear your little black dress to mcdonalds. 

but actually--instead of a fancy dinner, how 'bout dressing to the 9s for a fancy bar? Have a drink and some nuts. ANd even a handful of bar peanuts, too.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 18, 2006)

K...I'm going to wax a little dramatic here for a bit. 

Next week is going to be such an overload for me...so much to do and see, so many fabulous people to meet..and I'm afraid there are going to be some that I will miss somehow, or just not get to spend enough time with them. I've been reading through this thread again, reading the bbwnetwork boards, and the forum for the chat gang who are going, and I realize that there are tons (no pun intended) of people who I am greatly looking forward to meeting for the first time, and a few I've met before whom I'll be thrilled to see again. I spent so many years staying only in chat, and will likely always feel many of the people who frequent there are part of my online "family", but I've also begun to feel that I belong here, as well. Many people who frequent Dimensions, chat and forums, I've known for years, some I don't talk to often but are passing aquaintances, others I've chatted with off and on but consider friends. It's really overwhelming to try to take it all in. 

I'm not sure what point I'm trying to make here, as my brain is pretty fried, what with attempting to be productive at work while all the thoughts of things I've yet to do for my trip are bouncing around in my head, added to the excitement of knowing that this time next week I'll be basking beside a Vegas pool in my new bikini (okay, likely not at this hour of the day, but you get me). 

Guess I just wanted to say: See you in Vegas, Baby!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

good god, y'all are making me green with jealousy with your talk of bikinis and pool parties and happy hours and meeting each other and hanging out in Vegas.

Have fun!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 18, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> K...I'm going to wax a little dramatic here for a bit.
> 
> Next week is going to be such an overload for me...so much to do and see, so many fabulous people to meet..and I'm afraid there are going to be some that I will miss somehow, or just not get to spend enough time with them. I've been reading through this thread again, reading the bbwnetwork boards, and the forum for the chat gang who are going, and I realize that there are tons (no pun intended) of people who I am greatly looking forward to meeting for the first time, and a few I've met before whom I'll be thrilled to see again. I spent so many years staying only in chat, and will likely always feel many of the people who frequent there are part of my online "family", but I've also begun to feel that I belong here, as well. Many people who frequent Dimensions, chat and forums, I've known for years, some I don't talk to often but are passing aquaintances, others I've chatted with off and on but consider friends. It's really overwhelming to try to take it all in.
> 
> ...



To save space and time for all: Ditto this post for me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 18, 2006)

I got a little anxious. Originally I planned on coming out late late late Thursday night and staying till late late late Sunday night. I started reading all about the exciting things that people have planned: 

A meet and greet
A Big Stuff tour
A fancy dinner
A friend of mine is getting married
I want to hit the vendors showcase
I want to hang and giggle along carelessly with old and new friends
I have relatives there that I want to see 
THE POOL

How the heck am I going to squeeze all that in to just three days? So I upgraded a bit. I changed my arrival flight to Wednesday, very unlike me to embrace change. It's an extra day, but now I don't feel like I'm going to be sprinting all around the desert trying to work it all in. Now I am just going to be walking briskly trying to work it all in. I'll probably miss a few spots but at least I won't go home as disappointed as I would if I only had three days to do it all.

So, I'll see all you folks if not late late late Wednesday night then on Thursday sometime. 

I'm so excited about all this, you just don't know.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> So, I'll see all you folks if not late late late Wednesday night then on Thursday sometime.
> 
> I'm so excited about all this, you just don't know.


 
So glad to read this, Lilly! I know this is going to be something most of us will never forget. I'm still pinching myself..it's finally happening for me this year!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> good god, y'all are making me green with jealousy with your talk of bikinis and pool parties and happy hours and meeting each other and hanging out in Vegas.
> 
> Have fun!


 
I do want to say this, though, after all my raving about how excited I am. I know what it's like to sit by while everyone talks about their plans and such...I know it's a part of life...but it can be rough to feel left out sometimes. I wish very much that you could come and join us, AFG...and anyone else who won't be able to go this year and wanted to. I'll think of you when I'm walking down the red carpet or sipping a frozen margarita pool-side.  

I tried for three years in a row to work things so that I could attend, but something always happened to prevent it. Maybe next year will be the year for you!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 18, 2006)

Cat said:


> Snuggletiger, any chance you'll be around on Thursday morning, too? Or am I dreamin'?



I am going to be at work thursday and friday morning. The disadvantage of a 9-5 job


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm a poor, poor woman, so this is on a very shoestring budget!

Who's going to what party/events and Count me in on whatever gatherings that are being planned.

I arrive Late Wednesday night.....going to the Mansion party on Thursday night, but thats about all I've planned...

I'm not:
Packed
Prepared
Pregnant(no real reason other than it started with a P)

I am:
Preoccupied
Procrastinating
Poor
Pretty damned excited to just see Vegas!

See you all very soon!

Stacie


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 18, 2006)

MissStacie said:


> ...
> Who's going to what party/events and Count me in on whatever gatherings that are being planned.
> 
> I arrive Late Wednesday night.....going to the Mansion party on Thursday night, but thats about all I've planned...



Same here! And I leave Saturday night. What time do you get in Weds? We get in around 10 PM.

It's a drag that without taking the bash pkg we can't even go to the pool. They need to have event or daily pricing!

See you at the Mansion party


----------



## Cat (Jul 18, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> I am going to be at work thursday and friday morning. The disadvantage of a 9-5 job



That's what vacation days are for!


----------



## Cat (Jul 18, 2006)

Yay! I'm glad a few more of you are comin' along on the tour!!

Hey, for those of you without the bash package...there is another pool! Before I bought the package I was just going to use the other pool. Sure, might not be as fat friendly, but what the heck? My booty belongs in any pool! And during the bash pool parties, the other pool is sure to be less busy. I'm jussssayin'....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 18, 2006)

Cat said:


> I haven't been to all of the spots before, but it's going to be a fare amount of walking, I'm sure. I anticipate using valet and doing illegal parking maneuvers to save some time/steps.




I knew you'd have it under control.


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 18, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Same here! And I leave Saturday night. What time do you get in Weds? We get in around 10 PM.
> 
> It's a drag that without taking the bash pkg we can't even go to the pool. They need to have event or daily pricing!
> 
> See you at the Mansion party


I get in about 10:30, I think....so, you can't even use the pool without the bash package?????

Jeepers....


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 19, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I do want to say this, though, after all my raving about how excited I am. I know what it's like to sit by while everyone talks about their plans and such...I know it's a part of life...but it can be rough to feel left out sometimes. I wish very much that you could come and join us, AFG...and anyone else who won't be able to go this year and wanted to. I'll think of you when I'm walking down the red carpet or sipping a frozen margarita pool-side.
> 
> I tried for three years in a row to work things so that I could attend, but something always happened to prevent it. Maybe next year will be the year for you!



I remember one year I wanted to go so badly I nearly sobbed like a toddler. I was living vicariously through AnnMarie and Heather: 

*looks at the clock*
"Ooh! They are just getting on the plane now!" 
"Oooh, I bet they are in a restaurant now!" 
*checks finances again*  
"Waaah, I wish I could go." 

My heart litterally ached for it. My going now is almost a foolish endeavor but I figure I deserve a treat once in a while.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 19, 2006)

MissStacie said:


> I get in about 10:30, I think....so, you can't even use the pool without the bash package?????
> 
> Jeepers....



I get in at 10:50 and I bought the bash weekend package. I'm not allowed to participate in anything till Thursday night. 

But you just reminded me! Now that I'm going on Wednesday maybe I should consider going to the Mansion party. Hmmmm....

*runs back to the piggy bank to see what's left*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't any clue what I'm doing. Each time someone mentions doing something or getting together or going somewhere I wanna join in. It _all _ sounds good to me. I figured I'd just tag along to whatever sounds interesting. *There goes Nancy following the crowd and looking lost again* 

I'm not packed but I am organized. My current goal is to fit all this *stuff* into one suitcase and the suitcase is looking smaller and smaller by the minute. :shocked:


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> I am going to be at work thursday and friday morning. The disadvantage of a 9-5 job


Hi. It's called taking vacation days and it's what normal people do when other fun, more betterer stuff is going on, which, when we're talking about work, is pretty much everyday. So I suggest you request the time off now b/c when else are you going to have 400 fat single-ish hot babes in your city with the urge to merge? Eh? Yeah, 'nuff said.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> Hi. It's called taking vacation days and it's what normal people do when other fun, more betterer stuff is going on, which, when we're talking about work, is pretty much everyday. So I suggest you request the time off now b/c when else are you going to have 400 fat single-ish hot babes in your city with the urge to merge? Eh? Yeah, 'nuff said.



Heck, if merely TWENTY guys of my liking were going to be in town and were asking for me I'd call in sick all stinkin' week! What's the matter with these fellas?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 19, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ordinarily I'd be into this but I'm not sure if I'm going to have fancy schmancy eat money. Are we talking $30, $50 or $100 a person here? I might be up for it.


crap..no more than 30..lol


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 19, 2006)

Ladies, 

I have four Holy Clothing dresses, each in 5x, that are too big for me. I've never worn them, and they still have the tags on. They currently sell on the site for 29.99 each. Three are green and one is silver/grey. I'd like to sell them for $20, but the price is negotiable. If you're interested, I'll have them with me at the bash. 

I'm also bringing a bagful of new or barely used clothes to give away, most of which are too small for me. (I vary between 26/28 and 30/32, depending on maker and fabric) Let me know if you're interested.

I'm also bringing a dress of Cindy's, which is a full-length, burgundy, sleeveless formal in a size 24. She wants $25 for it. It's also never been worn.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 19, 2006)

Okay, I'm putting this out there for those who have nor met me in person - JUST COME SAY HI! Apparently I'm scary as all hell, and often people feel unsafe approaching me.

Anyone here who's met me will tell you, I'm all bark, no bite.  And I've been told after events, by other women, that they just didn't know whether they should say hi, etc. 

I'm EXPECTING to meet most of you, so if you don't say hi, I will ride your ass from one side of this board to the other when I get back to the computer. 

 (See? Friendly.)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm EXPECTING to meet most of you, so if you don't say hi, I will ride your ass from one side of this board to the other when I get back to the computer.


Promise? LOL..Kidding.

Seriously though....I'm a total bitch in person so I won't be saying hi to anyone..lol

KIDDING AGAIN.

I can't wait to meet you and everyone else. I'm really excited about the meet up on Friday. HOT DOG. I leave in 2 days..someone pinch me..lol


----------



## rainyday (Jul 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I'm putting this out there for those who have nor met me in person - JUST COME SAY HI! Apparently I'm scary as all hell, and often people feel unsafe approaching me.



Hell, I'm thinking about having you autograph my two sleeveless tops, which I bought just to avoid being hassled by you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 19, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Hell, I'm thinking about having you autograph my two sleeveless tops, which I bought just to avoid being hassled by you.



Only two??? 
I'd better not catch you with some excuse about why you're not wearing it... LOL 

 (Yay for sleeveless!!!)


----------



## rainyday (Jul 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Only two???
> I'd better not catch you with some excuse about why you're not wearing it... LOL
> 
> (Yay for sleeveless!!!)



Hey, I had to save some dough for the vendor' fair. 

And speaking of economizing, I think I'm going to do PB&J sandwiches and coffee for breakfasts, assuming I can figure out where to get a loaf of bread nearby.


----------



## missaf (Jul 19, 2006)

There are a couple drug store type places on the strip that might have bread


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 19, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Hey, I had to save some dough for the vendor' fair.
> 
> And speaking of economizing, I think I'm going to do PB&J sandwiches and coffee for breakfasts, assuming I can figure out where to get a loaf of bread nearby.




Or pack some pita bread. Wouldnt take up much room...


----------



## rainyday (Jul 19, 2006)

Great idea, SVS! I think I'll do that. Then later in the week if I'm around one of the stores Missa suggested I'll get a regular loaf.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 20, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Great idea, SVS! I think I'll do that. Then later in the week if I'm around one of the stores Missa suggested I'll get a regular loaf.



Also, not sure if you've see the squeeze tubes of peanut butter. They also have them for jelly. Perfect for traveling.


----------



## missaf (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm blasting into town on Tuesday, if you'll wait for me at the curb I'll pull up to the drop-off point and toss out a loaf for ya


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 20, 2006)

I could stop by a grocery store if ya want.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> I could stop by a grocery store if ya want.


Look how sweet! Ladies, take advantage of ST (in more ways than one): he's a local!!! He knows the ins and outs of the place and he's a gent to boot.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> Look how sweet! Ladies, take advantage of ST (in more ways than one): he's a local!!! He knows the ins and outs of the place and he's a gent to boot.




Yup, he's a sweetie pie. I'll vouch for him too!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 20, 2006)

LOL Missa. Now that would make an interesting Vegas picture. Fat-girl to fat-girl bread toss with valet onlookers.

And Jes is right, that does deserve an "aw," Snuggletiger. Thank you. I just bought some pitas last night (freezing them until I leave). But if they doesn't survive the suitcase ride, I may PM you for backup.


----------



## Cat (Jul 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I'm putting this out there for those who have nor met me in person - JUST COME SAY HI! Apparently I'm scary as all hell, and often people feel unsafe approaching me.



You are scary as hell! I remember first meeting you...I came up and groveled on the ground for a moment's attention. After ignoring me for about 20 minutes, you looked at me with a cold stare and said, "Be off with you!"
I said, "But please, Miss, just a moment of your time..."

At least that's how I remember it. I could be wrong.


----------



## Cat (Jul 20, 2006)

rainyday said:


> And speaking of economizing, I think I'm going to do PB&J sandwiches and coffee for breakfasts, assuming I can figure out where to get a loaf of bread nearby.



The best way to economize a breakfast drink is to play a penny machine, one penny line at a time, wait for the barhops to come by and ask for a virgin screwdriver. Get ya some free OJ! You can wrangle other juices too, with a virgin cape cod for the cranberry juice etc.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 20, 2006)

Cat said:


> The best way to economize a breakfast drink is to play a penny machine, one penny line at a time, wait for the barhops to come by and ask for a virgin screwdriver. Get ya some free OJ! You can wrangle other juices too, with a virgin cape cod for the cranberry juice etc.



OMG this is too funny.

What a great idea.


----------



## Cat (Jul 20, 2006)

My step daughters are addicted to virgin pina coladas...and they know how to get 'em! When we were last in Vegas, they had the one barhop trained well enough to bring a virgin pina colada without even having to ask for new one!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I'm putting this out there for those who have nor met me in person - JUST COME SAY HI! Apparently I'm scary as all hell, and often people feel unsafe approaching me.
> 
> Anyone here who's met me will tell you, I'm all bark, no bite.  And I've been told after events, by other women, that they just didn't know whether they should say hi, etc.
> 
> ...



And just so you know, AnnMarie looks "exactly" the same in real life as in her pictures. If you're quinting and wondering if it's her but you're not sure, say hi anyway. Her copy cats are nice too, even nicer. (except for this one I met in Toronto but she says she's not going to the bash)

Say hi to me too!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 20, 2006)

Cat said:


> The best way to economize a breakfast drink is to play a penny machine, one penny line at a time, wait for the barhops to come by and ask for a virgin screwdriver. Get ya some free OJ! You can wrangle other juices too, with a virgin cape cod for the cranberry juice etc.



Thanks for the tip. This working the Vegas freebies is all new to me. If you're talking about a penny slot machine though, that sounds about my speed lol.

And there are AM copies running around? What nerve.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm going, too! <checks to see how many cancel their reservations now>

And, no, Tef isn't going. He's catsitting.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 20, 2006)

Have Fun Everyone that is going!!!
Wish we could!!!
Maybe some other time.


----------



## missaf (Jul 20, 2006)

Mimosas are good too!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm the shy one, so if you see me give a holler. I will do my best tho at keeping an eye out for all the Dim folk and introducing myself.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 20, 2006)

ok, no more changes... LOL.

But I Changed my Flight... now I'm coming in on Wednesday night (Midnight),
instead of Thursday (Midnight)!

One more day to Party!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 20, 2006)

Cat said:


> You are scary as hell! I remember first meeting you...I came up and groveled on the ground for a moment's attention. After ignoring me for about 20 minutes, you looked at me with a cold stare and said, "Be off with you!"
> I said, "But please, Miss, just a moment of your time..."
> 
> At least that's how I remember it. I could be wrong.



That was just you. Not worthy. 

The rest of you... well, we'll see. I'm willing to give you a shot.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 20, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> And just so you know, AnnMarie looks "exactly" the same in real life as in her pictures. If you're quinting and wondering if it's her but you're not sure, say hi anyway. Her copy cats are nice too, even nicer. (except for this one I met in Toronto but she says she's not going to the bash)
> 
> Say hi to me too!




LOL... that Toronto chick is a BITCH!

Thank God she's not coming. *whew*


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 20, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Thanks for the tip. This working the Vegas freebies is all new to me. If you're talking about a penny slot machine though, that sounds about my speed lol.
> 
> And there are AM copies running around? What nerve.



I pay them to circulate and distract stalkers.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 20, 2006)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I'm going, too! <checks to see how many cancel their reservations now>...




Yay! That's great!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 20, 2006)

FYI I am kinda shy too - I do fine in a group of people I know, but I am pretty awkward when it comes to being super outgoing with new people.

Sigh.

So, no, I am not a snob, just shy. So be nice to me!! :wubu:


----------



## rainyday (Jul 20, 2006)

Ditto what Val and SVS said. And Allie, you better tell those folks waiting in the lobby or they're going to be mad.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 20, 2006)

OK, I've been trying to figure out if there is a bar or lounge in the hotel, and I can't seem to tell from their website. Seems like they have them but they aren't actually named.

Should we have our Happy Hour at the Short Stop Snack Bar? 

Has anyone been to the Stardust before? Can you shed some light?

Maybe the plan should be this - Meet at the Short Stop Snack Bar at 4, and we can then decide if there is a more comfortable lounge for our Happy Hour. We can also exchange cell phone numbers to be sure we can all be rounded up (hey! that's not a fat joke  )

I think I'd better nail this down soon, since some of you are leaving as soon as this weekend...Or do I have some time?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 20, 2006)

missaf said:


> Mimosas are good too!




I LOVE mimosas!! We got so drunk last year at breakfast


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 20, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, I've been trying to figure out if there is a bar or lounge in the hotel, and I can't seem to tell from their website. Seems like they have them but they aren't actually named.
> 
> Should we have our Happy Hour at the Short Stop Snack Bar?
> 
> ...



If I remember right there is a little bar just inside from where the pool is...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 20, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, I've been trying to figure out if there is a bar or lounge in the hotel, and I can't seem to tell from their website. Seems like they have them but they aren't actually named.
> 
> Should we have our Happy Hour at the Short Stop Snack Bar?
> 
> ...




We have an event on Saturday, fly on Sunday, so I'm gone for all practical purposes beginning on Saturday afternoon (going to miss boards *sniff*). 

I'll PM you my cell Randi, so just keep me up to date.  If any of you other girlies would like it, just to keep tabs, just drop me a line.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> We have an event on Saturday, fly on Sunday, so I'm gone for all practical purposes beginning on Saturday afternoon (going to miss boards *sniff*).
> 
> I'll PM you my cell Randi, so just keep me up to date.  If any of you other girlies would like it, just to keep tabs, just drop me a line.




The boards meet is on Friday...did you think it was Saturday? Or am I totally misunderstanding your post?? lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 20, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> The boards meet is on Friday...did you think it was Saturday? Or am I totally misunderstanding your post?? lol




Sorry, I was unclear... I mean in two days, on Saturday, we're running an HB event, then on Sunday night - we fly to Vegas. So I'm leaving home on Saturday afternoon, and I'm gone for good.


----------



## Cat (Jul 21, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> That was just you. Not worthy.
> 
> The rest of you... well, we'll see. I'm willing to give you a shot.



Dang. I think I've improved since then. At least I hope! ;-)

I look forward to seeing ya this coming week, AM! You are an awesome chicka!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 21, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Sorry, I was unclear... I mean in two days, on Saturday, we're running an HB event, then on Sunday night - we fly to Vegas. So I'm leaving home on Saturday afternoon, and I'm gone for good.




ohhhhhhhhhh! :doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 21, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I'm the shy one, so if you see me give a holler. I will do my best tho at keeping an eye out for all the Dim folk and introducing myself.



You would do well to steer completely clear of me altogether at the bash, Valentine. If you approach me all will go seemingly well at first....

But then, you will feel a strange tingling sensation all over your body that will quickly escalate into a slow and steady burn. Then a mysterious green smoke will rise up and your skin will crumble to the floor in a pile of hot volcanic ash. Attempts to scream will emit foul fetid sulfuric smoke from your vocal chords and your eyes will roll to the back of your head just as you lose conciousness.

A few days later you will awaken in a strange place, your skin completely regenerated to a firm supple and healthy glow. Clutched in your fist will be a bill for $522.13 plus tax and a note warning you to avoid direct sunlight at all costs.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 21, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, I've been trying to figure out if there is a bar or lounge in the hotel, and I can't seem to tell from their website. Seems like they have them but they aren't actually named.
> 
> Should we have our Happy Hour at the Short Stop Snack Bar?
> 
> ...



SVS
There is a bar before the Coffee Shop and Buffet. Its like between the sushi place and the coffee shop, and they used to have like bands that played there at night.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 21, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> You would do well to steer completely clear of me altogether at the bash, Valentine. If you approach me all will go seemingly well at first....
> 
> But then, you will feel a strange tingling sensation all over your body that will quickly escalate into a slow and steady burn. Then a mysterious green smoke will rise up and your skin will crumble to the floor in a pile of hot volcanic ash. Attempts to scream will emit foul fetid sulfuric smoke from your vocal chords and your eyes will roll to the back of your head just as you lose conciousness.
> 
> A few days later you will awaken in a strange place, your skin completely regenerated to a firm supple and healthy glow. Clutched in your fist will be a bill for $522.13 plus tax and a note warning you to avoid direct sunlight at all costs.



:shocked: 


eeek--help!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 21, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> SVS
> There is a bar before the Coffee Shop and Buffet. Its like between the sushi place and the coffee shop, and they used to have like bands that played there at night.



Thank goodness we have a local with good knowledge of the location. Thanks ST. 


I've been on such a roller coaster of emotions this week. Work has been absolutely freaking crazy and I didn't get some extra time off that I was hoping for which has made me cranky all week (hmmm maybe this should go on the confessions thread). Anyhoo it's official: I AM ON VACATION! While I'm not in Vegas yet, I'm in a Vegas state of mind. 

I walked out the door at 1:00 and immediately felt a huge relief. Work and anything work related can kiss my ass! (I've been so ready, can ya tell?) Now my moods fluctuate back and forth between giddy and nervous. I feel like a 5 y/o wait for Christmas!

Happy Bashing to all, and to all a good night!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 21, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> SVS
> There is a bar before the Coffee Shop and Buffet. Its like between the sushi place and the coffee shop, and they used to have like bands that played there at night.




Thanks, snug  That's where we might end up, but for now, I think we should meet at a place with a name  . We can always move over to the bar once we all get there. (and for those who get there late and we aren't there...check the bar above. hehe)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 21, 2006)

Okay, last call for cell number exchanging on my part... I'm going to be leaving here tomorrow mid-morning, so if you want to give me yours, or just get mine... drop me a line.  

SEE YOU IN VEGAS!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 21, 2006)

While I still have several days before I leave - I am also putting out a request for cell number exchanges.

Lemme know!


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 21, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 21, 2006)

SVS, here's a Stardust map that may help you figure out the bar thing. Little hard to read though.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v414/wuelmerlizama/stardustmap.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 21, 2006)

rainyday said:


> SVS, here's a Stardust map that may help you figure out the bar thing. Little hard to read though.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v414/wuelmerlizama/stardustmap.jpg



Perfect!! I will review it and post a place before I go to bed tonight!! THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 21, 2006)

Man, I hope the guys never catch on to this cell phone thing... I have more numbers than I know what to do with!! hahaha


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm game for the cell phone exchange too!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 21, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Thank goodness we have a local with good knowledge of the location. Thanks ST.
> 
> 
> I've been on such a roller coaster of emotions this week. Work has been absolutely freaking crazy and I didn't get some extra time off that I was hoping for which has made me cranky all week (hmmm maybe this should go on the confessions thread). Anyhoo it's official: I AM ON VACATION! While I'm not in Vegas yet, I'm in a Vegas state of mind.
> ...



Me too Valentine! I am really excited. Also, I have been working for the same company for 16 years and for the first time ever they screwed up my check and gave my money away to another employee with the same last name. So instead of a direct deposit they cut me a check and my bank is a credit union that's out of the way. I either have to mail it in or go there in person to deposit it into my account. So ya, things are starting on the wrong foot for me.  

But still, I'm excited. Hang in there girlie, in no time we'll be sipping umbrella drinks by the pool in our bikinis and will have forgotten allllll about these nasty intrusions. :smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 21, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, I've been trying to figure out if there is a bar or lounge in the hotel, and I can't seem to tell from their website. Seems like they have them but they aren't actually named.
> 
> Should we have our Happy Hour at the Short Stop Snack Bar?
> 
> ...





*HAPPY HOUR: CHANGE OF PLANS!! *​ 
Change of location - let's meet at 4 PM Friday at the Terrace Bar. 

It's HERE:

View attachment 7876


Thanks to Rainy for the GREAT MAP!!!!!​


----------



## rainyday (Jul 22, 2006)

I stole it from a post at the bash site. Hopefully it's accurate. And your plan sounds great. Thanks for organizing things.


----------



## missaf (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm going to be in town Tuesday only, so if anyone wants to meet me at the bar for drinks, PM me, and I'll give ya my number!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 22, 2006)

Im willing to Share my number. I think Randi has me already, Lilly as well oh and Moon too. 

See you all soon !!!!!

Berna


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 22, 2006)

It's 5:48 am..I leave at 8 am..See you guys there..everyone have a safe trip!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 22, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> It's 5:48 am..I leave at 8 am..See you guys there..everyone have a safe trip!



Drive safe Misty -- I'll be seeing you Monday


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 22, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Me too Valentine! I am really excited. Also, I have been working for the same company for 16 years and for the first time ever they screwed up my check and gave my money away to another employee with the same last name. So instead of a direct deposit they cut me a check and my bank is a credit union that's out of the way. I either have to mail it in or go there in person to deposit it into my account. So ya, things are starting on the wrong foot for me.
> 
> But still, I'm excited. Hang in there girlie, in no time we'll be sipping umbrella drinks by the pool in our bikinis and will have forgotten allllll about these nasty intrusions. :smitten:




Oh Lilly, that paycheck thing SUCKS! Let's hope that is the worst thing that happens and its smoooth sailing here on out! Looking forward to hanging at the pool, I'll even take a risk and say hello


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 23, 2006)

Just wanted to wish everyone venturing to Vegas, a safe trip!   

And Remember to generously apply sunscreen!!!!

See you there! (I'm not flying in until Wednesday night).


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 24, 2006)

For those of you still hanging around here, what are you wearing to the ball on Saturday night? I can't decide what to bring. I'm torn between a gown and a hoochie dress but I don't want to overpack my bag with stuff. What is everyone wearing?


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Lilly!

I'm wearing a gown. I'm still trying to find shoes...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 24, 2006)

Luckily I just have to drive down a few stoplights ahh the advantage of living in townie


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd say... wear what makes you happy and feel sexy and beautiful!

There will be a real red carpet, and probably the only one I'll ever walk on!

So, GLAM IT UP!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 24, 2006)

Ah! Red carpet! Glam it is then. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 24, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Luckily I just have to drive down a few stoplights ahh the advantage of living in townie



Lucky duck...I'm sitting here, completely ready to go and I have 4 more hours to wait until I need to leave for the airport (2.5 hour drive) and 8 more hours to go until I actually fly! I'm a bundle of nerves and I wish the travelling was over.

Say, does anyone know if they have large sized wheelchairs at the airport? I just glanced and it appears my scheduled arriving gate is about the farthest it could be from baggage claim and darn it if my right leg isn't bothering me something terrible today.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 24, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Lucky duck...I'm sitting here, completely ready to go and I have 4 more hours to wait until I need to leave for the airport (2.5 hour drive) and 8 more hours to go until I actually fly! I'm a bundle of nerves and I wish the travelling was over.
> 
> Say, does anyone know if they have large sized wheelchairs at the airport? I just glanced and it appears my scheduled arriving gate is about the farthest it could be from baggage claim and darn it if my right leg isn't bothering me something terrible today.



They should have wheelchairs at McCarran International Airport <Las Vegas' big airport>. http://www.mccarran.com/services.asp# For wheelchairs it says to call 5475 from one of the white courtesy phones.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 24, 2006)

Antici











































pation! Maybe you'll get to ride on one of those nifty golf cart thingies they use at airports! Always wanted to ride one of those. 

Snuggletiger, a friend of mine is looking for a good place to get a body piercing in Vegas. Do you have any leads?


----------



## Jes (Jul 24, 2006)

they have those vehicles that you can call and they'll whizz you all around.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> they have those vehicles that you can call and they'll whizz you all around.




In Vegas? When I booked the flight I had the agent call and they hold her that they don't have the golfcart type vehicles


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 24, 2006)

There is a place inside the Aladdin Desert Passage that specializes in Henna, they are called Henna Tattoos. and there are the Diversity Tattoo shops here in town that are pretty reputable from what I have heard.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 24, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> There is a place inside the Aladdin Desert Passage that specializes in Henna, they are called Henna Tattoos. and there are the Diversity Tattoo shops here in town that are pretty reputable from what I have heard.



Diversity sounds like a good place, thanks!


----------



## Jes (Jul 24, 2006)

an airport that serves all the goddamned old people in the world who are in the mood to gamble, and that doesn't have ground transportation inside? Eh? How bloody unamerican. I'm guessing, then, they have wheelchairs.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 24, 2006)

They do I have seen people pushed in wheelchairs when I have gone to pick people up and stuff. So the wheelchairs aren't an urban mythie.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe my memory is fuzzy but the entire airport is a gigantic conveyer belt. You stand there and step from one strip of moving floor to the next till you get to a hanging tram that takes you to the street. This may be the reason they don't provide those little cars but they should at LEAST have one or two in my opinion.


----------



## missaf (Jul 24, 2006)

It's all wheelchairs because of the tram. Your wheelie driver picks you up at the gate, wheels you on to the tram, and takes you straight to baggage claim. 

While other airports have the carts, it seems kinda impractical to make people get up and off the carts 3 times to get to baggage claim.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 26, 2006)

No carts in Vegas. I know Val's already here, but for anyone else wondering, I did see some larger size wheelchairs at the airport but they weren't huge, just bigger than normal.


----------



## missaf (Jul 26, 2006)

Ehem, attention all Board members who arrived on Tuesday!

If you got smiled at at the airport, buy another fat chick walking through the airport with no luggage, that was me 

I grinned at every fat lady who walked through the airport, cuz I knew their little secret


----------

